# Favorite Book Anyone?



## Keramachi (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, what's yours? (manga dosen't count) Mine is _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## Blue (Jan 4, 2005)

_Matilda_ by Roald Dahl, or _The Milargo Beanfield War_ by John Nichols


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 4, 2005)

_the chocolate war_! its soooo cool! i wanna make a manga out of it! {(^_^)}


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> _Matilda_ by Roald Dahl, or _The Milargo Beanfield War_ by John Nichols



off topic , but i always wanted to read _The Milargo Beanfield War_, how good is it Kiri?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Favourite book? Thats a tough one...too many to pick from! 

I think for now I'll say _Monsoon_ by Wilbur Smith, cause that was just...wow.

Theres tons of other amazing books I've read though...so I'll probably change my mind in about 5 seconds


----------



## Blue (Jan 4, 2005)

Not much blows up, and not too many people die, but after page 50 or so it held my interest to the very end. I believe I read most of it in a day. It's part of a trilogy..._The Magic Journey_ and _The Nirvana Blues_ are also good.


----------



## aslan (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have a fav book but I  do read alot when I have time 

at the time being I'm reading 
"The Two Swords" by R.A. Salvatore


----------



## komrade_smith (Jan 4, 2005)

Pretty much any book by Terry Pratchett. I must've read nearly every book in the discworld series.   At the moment, i'm readin "all quiet on the western front", which is really something else. People should be made to read it. it really changes your views.


----------



## Rurouni (Jan 4, 2005)

Either one of the Sherlock Holmes books or _Kensuke's Kingdom_, but I've read so many books that I've forgotten a lot of them, so I really don't have one favorite book.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 4, 2005)

Anything by Neil Gaiman or Terry Pratchett.  Good Omens, by both of them, is one of the funniest things I've ever read in my entire life.
Um, and the Kushiel's Legacy trilogy by Jacqueline Carey is my guilty pleasure. >>;


----------



## Jenneth (Jan 4, 2005)

_Reaper Man_ by Terry Pratchett.

That, or, maybe _Atlas Shrugged_ by Ayn Rand. Sure, it's a tough read, but it's worth every page.


----------



## J?p?n??-R???b?ll (Jan 4, 2005)

I hardly read any books these days..but my all-time favourite would be The Da Vinci Code ,Harry Potter and Charlie and The Chocolate Factory..lolx


----------



## Jargien (Jan 4, 2005)

Nearly all David eddings books. But the newest series is real good.


----------



## hyuganeji (Jan 4, 2005)

the Da Vinci Code


----------



## Haik (Jan 4, 2005)

the silver sword from david zindell


----------



## Ero-Simon (Jan 4, 2005)

Either The Once Future King or Hound of the Baskervilles. Those are 2 of only 5 books I own and I read them the most often, which still isn't very often


----------



## emi (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine is, 'Old Magic' by Marianne Curley.
really great book.


----------



## ramp3 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bible Code I & II


----------



## OneSideRed (Jan 4, 2005)

Some of the books in the Wheel of time series or The divene comedy ( Nots sure of the titel in english) by Dante Alighieri, though it's pretty hard too read I still thinks it's very good.


----------



## silentruth (Jan 4, 2005)

screwtape letters....i don't read that much...so theres really not much to pick from...
american psycho's good too


----------



## ChaochroX (Jan 4, 2005)

The Romance of the Three Kingdomes its really long so mabye its not for every one. I just read the abridged version (I couldn't find all three books). Also The Tales of the Otori Trillogy. These books kick ass plus they've ninjas and Samurai warfare. Even my mom liked them you should defanitly check these ones out. Also... The Foot Book by Dr. Seuss. lol


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

Mines the Harry Potter series ^_^


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 4, 2005)

I think the title is *And then there were none* by Agatha Christie.

Its seriously good, and congratz if you're able to figure out who's the killer.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 4, 2005)

i don't really have a favorite book. but the books i can read over and over again and never get tired of them are

1)lovely bones(makes me shed a tear)
2)hot zone(scary)
3)harry potter(so far ive read the series 14 times)
4)davinci code(makes me think)
5)lord of the rings trilogy
6)the adventures of spiderman(hehehe)


----------



## Mashy (Jan 5, 2005)

The Adventures Of Spot

._.


----------



## basiK (Jan 5, 2005)

how to use the internet,for dummies 
._O


----------



## fairytale (Jan 5, 2005)

Mine is absolutely Lord of the Rings Trilogy by J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## HornyHippo (Jan 5, 2005)

In my opinion the best book I've read was Crime and Punishment by Dostoieviski, and The Art of War.


----------



## [GeNMa] (Jan 5, 2005)

Tale of Belgarion series, no question about it.


----------



## Raegan (Jan 5, 2005)

The Dilbert Principle. You have to suffer in office situations to be able to understand it.


----------



## Larethian (Jan 5, 2005)

The Lord Of The Rings and Silmarillion by J.R.R Tolkien, all books written by Pratchett, Harry Potter's series, Andrzej Sapkowski (the best polish fantasy writer, his books were translated to sth like 15 languages) and of course R.A Salvatore. Erich Maria Remarque is great too.


----------



## Hyuuga_X (Jan 5, 2005)

personaly I don't like to read books, but if I had to choose it'll sure be The Lord of the Rings trilogy by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Plastic Sun (Jan 5, 2005)

Favorite book eh...thats a tough one...

...i cant decide...so...

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S. Thompson
The Prince, Niccolo Machiavelli
Ishmael, ...I forgot the author's name...



> I think the title is *And then there were none* by Agatha Christie.
> 
> Its seriously good, and congratz if you're able to figure out who's the killer


 Dude...thats easy! its...*falls down, knife in back*


----------



## Jun (Jan 5, 2005)

R.A. Salvatore is the best! <---best AD&D novels EVER!!
Also, the 2600 Hacker Quarterly.


----------



## blue_duck (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't really have a favourite book, but some that I really enjoyed reading are _Falling Leaves_ by Adeline Yen Mah, _His Dark Materials_ by Philip Pullman, _The Catcher in The Rye_ by J.D Salinger.. =]


----------



## sunanoshukaku (Jan 5, 2005)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Well, what's yours? (manga dosen't count) Mine is _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley.


i couldnt stand this book, i liked what i got out of the book but the story and the book i cant stand.


anyways, my fav. book is The Hobbit


----------



## aslan (Jan 5, 2005)

Uchiha Jun said:
			
		

> R.A. Salvatore is the best! <---best AD&D novels EVER!!




agreed 

I have all his books


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 5, 2005)

Larethian said:
			
		

> The Lord Of The Rings and Silmarillion by J.R.R Tolkien, all books written by Pratchett, Harry Potter's series, Andrzej Sapkowski (the best polish fantasy writer, his books were translated to sth like 15 languages) and of course R.A Salvatore. Erich Maria Remarque is great too.



Thank you for bringing to my attention that I am not the only person in the entire univers that read the Silmarillion and enjoyed it. XD
I agree with your entire list except for R.A. Salvatore.


----------



## Larethian (Jan 5, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Thank you for bringing to my attention that I am not the only person in the entire univers that read the Silmarillion and enjoyed it. XD
> I agree with your entire list except for R.A. Salvatore.


At least we've got sth in common   Such a girl with THIS taste on books - dream of every fantasy lovin' guy   (don't get mad on me)


----------



## Branchie (Jan 5, 2005)

I have three favorite books right now.

"Sloppy Firsts" and "Second Helpings", both by Megan McCafferty. Also, "To Kill A Mockingbird" by Harper Lee.


----------



## kevin77 (Jan 5, 2005)

I love anything written by jean paul sartre

My fav is a huis clos (no exit)


----------



## Airontega (Jan 5, 2005)

LotR. LotR.


----------



## Morghul (Jan 5, 2005)

This is pretty hard to answer...

But in the end I'd have to go with the Wheel of Time series...what a fucking marathon to get through that  

Morghul


----------



## Hokage_Naruto (Jan 5, 2005)

Reading for Idiots.  Wow that boook helped me through 8th Grade


----------



## narra mayhem (Jan 5, 2005)

first i would like to let everyone know that lotr is ONE BOOK not a trilogy. 
lotr is good. the giver. harry potter (all of them) da vincci code. the daran shan series.
other stuff but im lazy


----------



## Morghul (Jan 6, 2005)

narra mayhem said:
			
		

> first i would like to let everyone know that lotr is ONE BOOK not a trilogy.
> lotr is good. the giver. harry potter (all of them) da vincci code. the daran shan series.
> other stuff but im lazy



actually, its seven books. You can buy them as just one book, but he origionally wrote the saga in 7 parts.

Morghul


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 6, 2005)

The Hitchhiker series by Douglas Adams, I love it so much I cried when he died ing

The End of the Affair - Graham Greene


----------



## Orihime (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmm, currently, 

"Tales of the Otori Trilogy" by Lian Hearn:
Book 1: Across the Nightingale Floor
Book 2: Grass for his Pillow
Book 3: Brilliance of the Moon

All time faves:
"The Last Noel" by Michael Malone
"A Walk to Remember" by Nicolas Sparks
"Memoirs of a Geisha" by Arthur Golden
"Pride and Prejudice" by Jane Austen
"Little Women", "Little Men", "Jo's Boys" by Louisa May Alcott
"A Widow for One Year" by John Irving
Harry Potter books by JK Rowling


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 7, 2005)

sunanoshukaku said:
			
		

> i couldnt stand this book, i liked what i got out of the book but the story and the book i cant stand.


What's wrong with it. I thought it was excellent.


----------



## N4rut0 (Jan 7, 2005)

Its all about the Inheritance Trilogy:
1.Eragon
2.(unfinished)Inheritance
3. ...


----------



## Draigo (Jan 8, 2005)

my fav book would prolly have to be Catch-22 by joseph heller, but i also really like 1984 by George Orwell.

Prolly the most inteligent book has to be Plato's republic (in my opinion)

And congrats to whoever said The Prince by Niccolo Machiaveli - its good to know there are some people who take an interest in political philosophy.


----------



## Garson007 (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice to see that people like Wilbur Smith books, I thought his home Country had to only people who read it. He did get a few best selling awards though. He is a bit too obsessed with sex though (Especially the male counter-part). He really needs a new hobby. "River God" is a good recommendation though. Brings a few Egyptian things into context, but the original writer is a bit too arrogant. 

Tolkien was also born in this country actually. My favourite book of all time is written by him, no and it is not LOTR. It is set in the same realm, but it reads more like an historical book than an actual Novel: "The Silmiralion"(Spelling?).


----------



## Arilou (Jan 8, 2005)

Some of my favourites:

Tolkien's "Lord of the Rings" and "The Silmarillion" are wonderful.
I quite enjoyed Tolstoy's "War and Peace"
Most of Terry Pratchett's books are excellent.
Neil Gaiman's "American Gods" is a masterpiece.
George R.R. Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" looks to become one of the best fantasy series of all times.
Phillip Pullman's "His Dark Materials" is pretty damn good.


----------



## Garson007 (Jan 8, 2005)

Only read the whole thread now, other people have actually read: "The Silmarillion", I read it before LOTR and after that LOTR was a disappointment...


----------



## kane_x (Jan 8, 2005)

Few favorites:

"American Gods" and "Neverwhere" by Neil Gaiman (I've got American Gods with his signature  : )
Most books by Terry Pratchett
All of the Rei Shimura books by Sujata Massey.
Most of Banana Yoshimoto's books.
"Soul Mountain" by Gao Xingjian
"The conversations of Confucius" (I don't know the english name since it's not printed in the book, so I translated the finnish name of the book)
"The biography of Humbrey Bogart" by Sperber - Lax
"LOTR" by Tolkien... If you're a fantasy freak, you've gotta put it in the list


----------



## Arilou (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, nonfiction...

_Ofreds?r_  ("Years of War") and _Den O?vervinnerlige_  ("The Invincible") by Peter Englund.
_The Ottoman Centuries_  by Lord Kinross
_Anarchy, State & Utopia_  by Robert Nozick (can't say I agree with the man but the book is interesting)


----------



## ☠ (Jan 8, 2005)

*To Kill a Mockingbird* by Harper Lee. Best. book. ever!

*Smoke and Mirrors* by Neil Gaiman. It's actually a collection of short stories, but almost all are just _amazing_. Neil Gaiman is just brilliant with short stories and graphic novels, though all of his novels have been a disappointment to me so far.

*Dune* by Frank Herbert. The first book was wonderful, but I have been disappointed with the rest of the series. I couldn't get past _God Emperor of Dune_ which I though was _so bad_.

*The Lord of the Rings* by J.R.R Tolkien. They were really great... until the movie "fandom" screwed it all up. I think _The Two Towers_ is tied with _The Silmarillion_ as my favourite Tolkien book.



			
				narra mayhem said:
			
		

> first i would like to let everyone know that lotr is ONE BOOK not a trilogy.


As *Morghul* mentioned, it's actually seven books split into three books (_The Fllowship of the Ring, The Two Towers_ and _The Return of the King_). And the series is generally refered to as "The Lord of the Rings".



			
				Garson007 said:
			
		

> Only read the whole thread now, other people have actually read: "The Silmarillion", I read it before LOTR and after that LOTR was a disappointment...


I read it after LotR and then had to re-read LotR as it explains a _lot_. I actually enjoyed the "history" aspect of _The Silmarillion_. I even went for as as to read _The Unfinished Tales_, which I also loved. It's interesting seeing the process in which Tolkien created the peoples and histories of Arda.



			
				ChaochroX said:
			
		

> The Romance of the Three Kingdomes its really long so mabye its not for every one. I just read the abridged version (I couldn't find all three books).


I have the abridged version. I had to order a used copy of the four volume set through Borders. I think the set is no longer being printed, but a  is available online. I love what I've read of it so far, but some of the things the author changed to make the story more pro-Shu and anti-Wei bother me. Especially how he attributes a lot of Zhou Yu's really clever strategies to Zhuge Liang.



			
				ChaochroX said:
			
		

> Also The Tales of the Otori Trillogy. These books kick ass plus they've ninjas and Samurai warfare. Even my mom liked them you should defanitly check these ones out.


I really loved the books except for the stuff about the Hidden. To quote my friend, "It was clearly a reflection of the author's bias, and was incongruous to the novel's Japanese realism". But everything else was great. There isn't a lot of good samurai fiction by Western authors to be found.


----------



## Kai_Phocks (Jan 8, 2005)

Ah, _Romance of the Three Kingdoms_ is the best book I ever read.  But my favorite is _I Jedi_ by Michael Stackpole.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 8, 2005)

_Stargirl_ by Jerry Spinelli has to be my all time favorite book.

But now I'm growing more attatched to _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_ after reading it a second time.


----------



## 8018 (Jan 9, 2005)

Theres 4 Books
that i adore
'Catcher in the Rye'
by S.D. Salinger
"Dancer From the Dance"
By Andrew Holleran
"Samurai"
By Hisako Matsubara
"Tithe"
By Holy Black


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks at name......The Sword of Truth series By Terry Goodkind
Wizards First Rule
Stone of Tears
Blood of The Fold
Temple of The Winds

I still have to complete the rest. But those are my favorites.


----------



## Larethian (Jan 9, 2005)

Just adding to my list "The seventh Son" from " Tales of Alvin the Maker" (or whatever it's called in English) by Orson Scott Card - i strongly recommend it to all of you.


----------



## Arilou (Jan 9, 2005)

BringerOfDeath said:
			
		

> Looks at name......The Sword of Truth series By Terry Goodkind
> Wizards First Rule
> Stone of Tears
> Blood of The Fold
> ...



Ohmygod.

Terry Goodkind is probably the worst fantasy author I have the misfortune of reading... His plots makes no sense, he blatantly steals elements from others, his writing sucks, he injects hacky politics and philosophy (which he does not even present well) into the story... Wizard's First Rule was okay, but the second book was just horrible...


----------



## Yukimura (Jan 9, 2005)

The Trilogy of Bartimaeus!

O_O!

So many yaoi implications! *overloads*

The guy put his hand on the other guy's _shoulder/neck_ X_X


----------



## sharingank (Jan 9, 2005)

I can't remember if I posted in this thread or not...XD But as of now, I love Lord of Snow and Shadows, and the second book in the series, Prisoner of the Iron Tower, by Sarah Ash. I also love the Belgariad and the Malloreon, by David Eddings


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Jan 9, 2005)

The Art Of War by Sun Tzu


----------



## Noex (Jan 10, 2005)

fave book ey........hmmm.....i dont read books so my fave is the dictonary, coz that is the book i use the most, always wqhen i play video games and such.


----------



## Jenneth (Jan 10, 2005)

Itachi_like_to_kill said:
			
		

> The Art Of War by Sun Tzu


Ooh! Ooh!

Fantastic book, indeed. I'd like to add that to my list of reccomendations.


----------



## Codde (Jan 11, 2005)

My favorite book would have to be Frank Herbert's Dune. Great book. Amazing. Another good book is Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 11, 2005)

the lord of the rings trilogy by j.r. tolkien and strangers by dean koontz


----------



## narutofan20052005 (Jan 11, 2005)

lord of the rings


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 11, 2005)

Walter Dean Myers books. they should be made into movies in my opinion xD


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 11, 2005)

pretty much anything by kurt vonnegut. some favorites of mine are Slaughterhouse-Five and Cat's Cradle.


----------



## GarraGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

well, I gotta go with the Anita Blake series...god I love that series, Action, Vampires, Wereanimals, mystery...oh heck that book has everything....

_"Guilty Pleasures" is the first Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter novel by Laurell K. Hamilton, but when you read it you will wish that it was not. What I mean by that convoluted sentence is that Anita is well into her career as an Animator when this book opens and the more you find out about her backstory the more you want to learn. One of the most important things in this story is when the master vampire Jean-Claude puts the first two marks upon Anita, which links them psychically and makes her somewhat immune to the mental powers of the vampires. Obviously this will have long term repercussions in the series, but it is not as momentous a change since this is the first novel in the series; when it happens Anita has talked about killing vampires, but we have yet to see her ply her trade. If there had been a prequel to this story, in which Anita earned her reputation as "The Executioner" and we learned the rules of the game in terms of vampires and this brave new world they inhabit, then her transformation in "Guilty Pleasures" would have the weight it deserves. Similarly, the idea that the thousand-year-old Master Vampire of St. Louis wants to hire Anita to solve the sudden rash of vampire murders also has less impact than it would if this story was told further down the line. Hamilton comes up with some excellent ideas in this novel, but you can imagine how much more of an impact they would have if this was the third or fourth Anita Blake novel instead of the first. However, Hamilton gets high marks for giving us the feel that we have stepped into an ongoing story, always a laudable goal. You have to be quite optimistic about her ability to up the ante as the series continues.

The world of Anita Blake is one in which the Supreme Court has granted the undead equal rights, so that you cannot kill a vampire without a warrant and you can just imagine the legal morass involving zombies, ghouls and were-beasts. Hamilton has created a world in which the undead are still creatures of the night but have become a part of society, which runs the spectrum from vampire strip clubs such as the Guilty Pleasures of the title to the Church of Eternal Life where becoming a vampire can help you achieve that particular goal. This is a thoughtful look at the "realities" of such a world and although you will recognize elements from Stoker and Rice in this world, Hamilton has constructed one that stands on its own. As for our heroine, she is also extremely realistic: Anita Blake has horrible scars on her body from her battles against the undead, her dreams are tormented by what she has seen and done, she is terrified by her current situation and does not know who she can trust or turn to for help. The fact that she feels fear, cries, gets sick to her stomach, add to her heroism because despite all these obstacles, she gets the job done. There is a much harder edge here than what you find with other vampire slayers. Anita Blake is not a two-dimension character, which is why once you read "Guilty Pleasures" you have to move on to the next novel in the series. All in all, this is an excellent start._

[quoted from Amazon.com]


check the Anita Blake site for more info


edit: I hope this is not spam....if it is sorry guys....it's a cool series and I would like to get more people into it


----------



## killerrabbit (Mar 10, 2005)

I enjoy quite a few books and I am not going to list all my favorites here, but just list a few of them.

Dune by Frank Herbert
Clockwork Orange
Omeros by Dereck Walcott


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry. I love books too much. Can't pick one!

Realistic Fiction: 

Jane Austen: Northanger Abbey; Sense and Sensibility; Emma; Pride and Prejudice

Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre

Emily Bronte: Wuthering Heights

Charles Dickens: Great Expectations

Alexandre Dumas: The Count of Monte Cristo (pulp at its finest)

Fantasy:

Terry Pratchett: Small Gods and The Truth (Otto is ----ing hilarious!)

J.K. Rowling:
Harry Potter (Prisoner of Azkaban, Goblet of Fire--I can never decide which I like better, but maybe Goblet...just because it is longer)

J.R.R. Tolkien: The Silmarillion (Beren and Luthien rawk!!!), The Hobbit, LoTR. To clarify: It was published as a trilogy and written in sections, but it is meant to be taken as a single (humongous) book.

Sci-Fi:

Orson Scott Card: Ender's Game and Speaker for the Dead (Go read these too!)

Arthur C. Clarke: Childhood's End (Just...wow)

David Feintuch: The Seafort Saga. (Go read it.)

Robert Jordan: Wheel of Time (The first book starts slow but ends great. The next several books are GREAT. SO good. But the last few books are a bit slow and lack incident. And yet I keep waiting for the next one   )

And, out of alphabetical order because it is my most favorite series ATM...*drum roll*

George R.R. Martin
A SONG OF ICE AND FIRE!!!! (AMAZING! I can't wait for A Feast For Crows. If you like Jordan, but wish some of the characters would die, this is totally for you. Promise.)

And I LOVE many more books. These are just a few of  my favorites.   

Seriously, if you like most of what I have posted you will probably like all of it. So if you like what you see, and if there are any you haven't read, go do yourself the favor  : .

P.S. Not favorites, but they changed my outlook on what kind of foods I eat: The Jungle and Fast Food Nation. Seriously...eeeewww. I am certainly carnivorous despite having read these, but I am a lot more picky now.


----------



## killerrabbit (Mar 10, 2005)

I must admit I am not a big fan of Dickens or Dumas, those books just did not click with me.  I will agree that the Wheel of Time started off great but the newest books have been disappointing.  The next few books will most likely be the prequels still by Robert Jordan.

Moby Dick by Melville is another one of my favorites.

Ni


----------



## Leto (Mar 10, 2005)

The Hobbit
The Da Vinci Code
Angels and Demons
Eragon
Acceleration
Prey
Any Dirk Pitt novel


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2005)

^^Still can't believe I have never gotten around to reading Moby Dick!


----------



## WolfFang (Mar 11, 2005)

I like Orson Scott Card's books about Ender.  There are four of them in that series.  They are sci fi.


----------



## SharinganItachi (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't been reading much lately, but I think my favorites would have to be the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 11, 2005)

harry potter books, wicca books, and all judy blume books


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Mar 12, 2005)

The fourth Harry Potter book. Didn't read the fifth one cuz.. I've lost my interest in reading.


----------



## sunshine_gal (Mar 13, 2005)

Ooooh... favourite books!!! I have quite a number of them....

First off it has to be the Drizzt series by R.A Salvatore. Of course, there's the Harry Potter series (However, I felt that book 5 was a bit rushed), The Pelican Brief and The Firm by John Grisham,  Pet Semetary and It by Stephen King, The BFG by Roald Dahl and... I can't think of anything else... I'm just starting on the Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown. So far so good...


----------



## zinnia (inactive) (Mar 13, 2005)

Harry Potter (all parts), amazing...............


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 13, 2005)

Favorite books: 

-All the Harry Potter's 
-The Count of Monte Cristo
-Nearly all Dean Koontz books
-Mission Earth dekalogy

To name a few....


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 13, 2005)

New favorites from Keramachi:
Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe
The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
Harry Potter series by J.K. Rowling
The Silmarillion by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## killerrabbit (Mar 14, 2005)

Also let's not forget John Steinbeck and I really liked "Of Mice and Men" (made me cry) and "East of Eden"

Ni


----------



## darkspark (Mar 15, 2005)

j..just one?!?!?!  just 10!!!????
ok, so i'm a bookworm. i admit it.  here's a couple that are sitting on my shelf right now:
Sherlock Holmes, harry potter series (july 16th!!!!!), wheel of time series (it has to end soon...), hitch hiker's guide to the galaxy series, the scarlet pimpernel (hey, it's good, don't laugh), dracula (the original, not the horribly messed up new ones, that are still sometimes interesting, lol), anything by john douglas ("mindhunter", etc, it's on on criminal psychology and stuff, cool ^_^), howard carter's books on how he found tutankhamen (for those who don't know  tutankhamen = king tut.  if you don't know who that is.... i can't save you) (howard carter rocks!!!)
ya, there's my speal.  don't worry, i'm only dangerous to those near me ^_^


----------



## killerrabbit (Mar 15, 2005)

The Foundation books by Asimov are great along with 2001 : A Space Odyessy by Arthur C. Clarke.

Ni


----------



## Katara (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmm, since half of you are all fanatics of HP, I'll guess you're counting down the days till July 16th? JOIN Trapdoor2!! It's a great HP site!! : )

As for me, the Ender octet (Argh, I still don't have Shadow of the Giant yet!!!) is pretty high.  Along with His Dark Trilogy, The Risen Empire, The Killing of Worlds, Something Wicked This Way Comes, The Dark is Rising series, The Neverending Story, and Watchmen (yeah, I know, but it's a graphic _novel_  ).  Tad Williams' Otherland series is also a fave, but his new Shadowmarch is what has me on edge. >_<  And a few more at least that aren't surfacing in my mind right now--too tired.

Moving out of scifi and fantasy, there are way too many to name.  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Atlas Shrugged, Boy's Life, Lost Boys, etc.

Yeah, I can't choose one book either.


----------



## lady_ivan (Mar 15, 2005)

mines would have to be "where the red fern grows" such a sad book...


----------



## Dark00 (Mar 15, 2005)

the 5 people you will meet in heaven, and piers anthony books.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 19, 2005)

My all time favorite would have to be Isaac Asimov's Nemisis. He's written better, but that's just my personal favorite. Lol, my copy of the novel is tattered and falling to pieces, and I have to tape the spine together, but I still carry it with me wherever I go. Makes for a good read.

Advice: Do not read it as an eight year old. My mistake. Especially the making out scene.


----------



## _Gejimayu_ (Mar 19, 2005)

Almost all the books by Donna Jo Napoli and Lindsey Davis, the Arthur Trilogy by Kevin Holland Crossley and not forgetting Harry Potter. 

All the books I've read kind of makes me think that female authors are better writers.


----------



## InsincereDave (Mar 19, 2005)

Mine would probably be Dune by Frank Herbert. 

While the story in itself is great, what really makes me fall in love with the book is the sheer detail of this world he had created. Just a shame none of the TV series and the movie can live up to its subject material.

Also recently enjoyed reading the Harry Potter books by J.K Rowling, Angels & Devils and The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

I will still have to say, that the books telling of merlin's childhood are still my favorites.  The first is still best.  T.A. Baron is the author, and since starting them in 5th grade with my friend, i still would read them as happily as i did before.  Memorable times.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy, Douglas Adams was a genius.


----------



## Poopahd (Mar 28, 2005)

My favorite book would have to be 100 years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

Such a great book I love it *huggles his book*


----------



## shinjuu (Mar 28, 2005)

InsincereDave said:
			
		

> Mine would probably be Dune by Frank Herbert.
> 
> While the story in itself is great, what really makes me fall in love with the book is the sheer detail of this world he had created. Just a shame none of the TV series and the movie can live up to its subject material.
> 
> Also recently enjoyed reading the Harry Potter books by J.K Rowling, Angels & Devils and The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown.



I agree, although i really liked the story myself and am waiting for part 7 to be released (im curious if its any good) I felt pretty stupid when they explained why ix was actually called ix >_> i should have known it..

Anyway i have more favorites!

I liked LOTR, I readed it before the movie and i must say its waay better then the movie, although the movies are pretty good aswell.

I also liked the Death Gate Cycle

I got liked alot more books but i've read so many that i forgot their names


----------



## Meijin (Mar 28, 2005)

My favorite books are Soldier X (orsum WWII story), and Journey To Topaz (another great WWII story) .


----------



## Izanami (Mar 28, 2005)

Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden


----------



## Shinjitsu (Mar 28, 2005)

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown or the tomorrow series by john marsdon


----------



## 8018 (Mar 28, 2005)

sweet i have a new 
favourite book ^^

Night 
~by Elie Wiesel

this is must read book 0_0


----------



## MrZombie (Mar 30, 2005)

I have to say The Store by Bentley Little. Best horror novel ever!


----------



## infected with ska (Mar 30, 2005)

i read alot so its hard to pick just one good book but at the moment it would hafta be Warriors of Camlann by N.M. Browne. oh & i forgot the name of the author & the series but i remember the new book(read all the books so far excluding the new one) that just came out for it & its called Laughing Away on a Fast Camel i think. books from Robert Ludlum aren't bad either.


----------



## Dark00 (Mar 31, 2005)

I like Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## chye8 (Apr 2, 2005)

Best book I've read is the REDWALL books.


----------



## Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I have three that I really love to read right now at least 4 or more times and still not get bored of them. :
*The Giver* by Lois Lowry
*The Catcher in the Rye* by JD Salinger (this book is not really allowed to be in school libraries 'cause of the content so yeah, but I bought it )
*Frankenstein* by Mary Shelley

I'm starting to like classical literature novels more 'cause of Frankenstein


----------



## Supreme Commander Thor (Apr 5, 2005)

Hm....

Hunt for Red October
Lord of the Rings
The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy (all 5)
Harry Potter
Dune
A Deepness in the Sky

And my favorite books not for entertainment, but for their message:
Animal Farm
1984
Atlas Shrugged


And many others in both categories that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Hell's Assassin (Apr 5, 2005)

My favorite is The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams.


----------



## cartoonhero (Apr 7, 2005)

The Great Gatsby
and
Animal Farm


----------



## jkingler (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm...Favorite is hard to say, but one of my faves (that hasn't been listed to my knowledge) is Childhood's End by Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## darkturkey (Apr 8, 2005)

'The Deed of Paksenarrion' by Elizabeth Moon
(actually three books in one)

Out of the so-called classics, it's a close call between 'An American Tragedy' by Theodore Dreiser & 'Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man' by James Joyce


----------



## Natasha (Apr 8, 2005)

Lem "Fairy tales of robots" and Strugatskie "Monday begins on saturday"


----------



## Umnik (Apr 8, 2005)

There are so many of them! But what I really enjoy is every Julio Cortazar's book! His ideas and the atmosphere of his stories are close to mine. Don't you think life is funny? 
But my favourite poet is definetely Heljuro-sama!!!


----------



## ssj4timoteo (Apr 8, 2005)

any of the expanded universe books in the Star Wars timeline


----------



## Grumblecakes (Apr 13, 2005)

The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy series (all 5, but especially Life, the Universe and Everything)
1984 (george orwell)
Harry Potter. that's right, i like harry potter bitch!


----------



## Sensou Kage (Apr 14, 2005)

Homeland by R.A Salvatore, and any other book by R.A. Salvatore basicly!


----------



## Dreams (Apr 14, 2005)

hm...harry potter and the lord of the rings of course.
and im reading uncle toms cabin at the moment. its a really seriouse book for me and i therefore cannot say that i much enjoi reading it, but i like it alot


----------



## probanana (Apr 15, 2005)

Enders Game, the whole series is the only one ive ever read


----------



## AdventD (Apr 16, 2005)

Enders Game is up there ony my favorites as well, and the Lord of The Rings series was good as well.


----------



## LightningElemental (Apr 16, 2005)

The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy series by Douglas Adams
The Cat Who... series by Lilian Jackson Braun


----------



## tjinnuf (Apr 16, 2005)

Harry Potter and the ordre of the phoenix, soon to be replaced prolly


----------



## Asherah (Apr 17, 2005)

Hm, I'm going to cheat a bit and say both _The Farseer_ and _The Tawny Man_ trilogies, both by Robin Hobb, an amazingly talented writer. I put them together because they involve the same main character with a 15 year or so break. I will stop now before I start raving. I don't tend to have favourite single books, it tends to be trilogies or series that mean the most to me.

A few others that also deserve mentioning are _Battle Royale_ (absolutely incredible, if you liked the ideas in the movie this is an even closer look at the characters), _A Song of Ice and Fire_ that I think a few other people have mentioned, great stuff, and _The Liveship Traders_. I saw someone else mention the Bartimaeus trilogy and that's also impressed me a great deal. Can't wait for the third one!


----------



## Man of a Thousand Jutsus (Apr 17, 2005)

Song of Ice and Fire books by Geore RR Martin. I really don't have a favorite amongst those.


----------



## dorkeemindee (Apr 24, 2005)

Most definately Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Apr 25, 2005)

Congo by Michael Crichton. the movie was a disappointment like usual.


----------



## vervex (May 13, 2005)

Queen of the Damned by Anne Rice was my favorite


----------



## dmby (May 13, 2005)

OH man, this is hard.   Right now it is checkpoint, by Nicholson Baker.  Its about some guy who wants to assassinate Bush.  It rocks.  Read it.



300TH POST!!! W00000000T!


----------



## Hagaren (May 17, 2005)

My favorite book would probably be The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown. Truly an amazing book. If you like thriller/mystery books, you'll like The Da Vinci Code. You learn some interesting facts as well.


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (May 18, 2005)

chye8 said:
			
		

> Best book I've read is the REDWALL books.



Yes! A Redwall fan!   The Redwall series (by Brian Jaques) is my favorite book series... out of them, Outcast of Redwall and Loamhedge would have to be my favorites. 

That, and The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown.


----------



## Kyoshiro (May 18, 2005)

have no favorite all books just sucks  ing


----------



## kurisawa (May 25, 2005)

the purpose driven life - rick warren


----------



## DeviousNL (May 25, 2005)

Battle Royale from Koushun Takami, the novelle where the manga and the movie(s) are based on.


----------



## Catatonik (May 27, 2005)

At the moment it's Terry Pratchets - Nightwatch book.

Awesomeness.

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Xyphere (May 27, 2005)

A Clockwork Orange... 

The best book I've read to this day..


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 2, 2005)

DeviousNL said:
			
		

> Battle Royale from Koushun Takami, the novelle where the manga and the movie(s) are based on.




Love that book, the characters' personalities and developement are incredible.

But as I love mysteries my favourite books are the Sano Ichiro mysteries by Laura joh rowland


----------



## Shuzer (Jun 2, 2005)

Outlaws of the March by Shi Nai'an and Luo Guanzhong is my favorite book series.  I think it inspired Konami's Suikoden series or something like that.  :


----------



## Nono (Jun 3, 2005)

The Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice


----------



## Chintsuzai (Jun 12, 2005)

Memiors of a Geisha... I couldn't even put that book down.. >_<; oh and I also really liked The Petit Prince... it touched me or something.. 0_o; Anyways those two are my favorites. ^^ (although I have alot more..)


----------



## gitwer (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh wow... just one?  Even just a few??

The Great Gatsby or MacBeth.

Or The Sound and the Fury

Or Crime and Punishment

You know what, I'll just get back to this one later


----------



## S-117 (Jun 23, 2005)

Halo: Fall Of Reach and Halo: First Strike by Eric Nylund. Its great seeing what happens before and after Halo 1.


----------



## Twizted (Jun 29, 2005)

Shadows of the Empire, the Illiad, the Art of War, and Romeo and Juliet (Play).


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm almost afraid to answer this question because I do so much reading that I fear one day I'll come across my unwavering favorite and the wrong information will be here.  However, based on the reading thus far, my faves would be _Memoirs of a Geisha _and _Girl with a Pearl Earring_.


----------



## imchemist (Aug 2, 2005)

Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy
Catcher on the Rye
Lord of the Rings


----------



## Nihao (Aug 2, 2005)

*Intensity *by Dean Koontz
*Mort* by Terry Pratchett
*Magician* by Raymond E. Feist
*Colours of the Mountain* - A memoir by Da Chen


----------



## Sho (Aug 2, 2005)

^Love that book *Magician*

My favorite single book is either Snow Crash or Last of the Renshai.  My favorite series is Wheel of Time and also The Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 2, 2005)

Anything by Ray Bradbury, the Dune Series by Frank Herbert, The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald, A Farewell to Arms by Hemingway, most of the short stories and poems by Edgar Allan Poe, and the Lord of the Rings trilogy by J.R.R. Tolkien.  I've read many, many books so I actually have many favorites...but these are the one's that I have read more than 5 times so...I guess these are true favorites.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 2, 2005)

lets there is no #1 favorite for me but if i had to chose it would be

*Dune *Frank herbert

*Chronicles of Blood and Stone * Robert Newcomb

the entire saga of drizzt series by R.A. Salvatore

*LOTR * J.R.R. Tolkien
*
The Assassins of Tamurin* by S.D. Tower

and some others i cant remeber now


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 5, 2005)

AH!  Can't decide on one so here are a couple favs of mine:

Howl's Moving Castle
His Dark Materials Trilogy (The Golden Compass; The Subtle Knife; The Amber Spyglass)
The Abhorsen Trilogy (Sabriel, Lirael, Abhorsen)
The Vampire Chronicles


----------



## MurasakiNeko (Aug 7, 2005)

It's really hard to make up ones own mind ^ ^ ()
I have always loved books ever since I was a child so I can't say I have a specific
book that I like above all other books so I'll just list my current favourites


The Consolation of Philosophy
Great Expectations
The Vampire Chronicles
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Silamarils
The Da-Vinci code
Angels and Demons
The Lords of Light
Go-Rin-No-Sho
Hotsuma Tsutae
Feudal times in Japan


----------



## dont_look_back (Aug 7, 2005)

euthe LotR or harry potter


----------



## Ame (Aug 11, 2005)

Neil Gaiman's Stardust.... my perfect fairy tale... ^_^


----------



## Ephemeral (Aug 13, 2005)

Tuesdays with Morrie - Mitch Albom

Beautiful book about the importance of life, love and death.


----------



## Sakeru (Aug 18, 2005)

I only have a few:

*Shougun* by James Clavell
*The Hobbit* by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## slasher1001 (Aug 21, 2005)

da vinci code by DAN BROWN


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't really have a favourite.  I'd have to recommend _House of Leaves_, however.


----------



## zinnia (inactive) (Aug 21, 2005)

Dark Secrets


----------



## Ruri (Aug 21, 2005)

*The Woman in White* by Wilkie Collins (actually, I love _all_ of his novels)
*The Count of Monte Cristo* by Alexandre Dumas
*Persuasion* by Jane Austen
*LOTR* by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## tjinnuf (Aug 21, 2005)

Harry Potter and The Half-Blood Prince atm, still 1 to go xD


----------



## Neenah (Aug 24, 2005)

da vinci code
and the HP 6th..=3


----------



## Lorii (Aug 25, 2005)

all the books done by Raymond E. Fiest and David Eddings


----------



## sel (Aug 25, 2005)

harry potter and most books by dan brown


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 8, 2005)

_The Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding has been my favourite novel for a long time now, have read it many times and even on later readings I'm 'wow'd' by it.


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Sep 8, 2005)

Michael Critchon (i think i spelled his name wrong ><!) "Timeline"
and another book of his "Prey" is a close second.


----------



## Taciturnity (Sep 9, 2005)

"Battle Royale" by Koushun Takami


----------



## De Monies (Sep 11, 2005)

The Twits  by rohl dahl (sp??!?)


----------



## misfits412 (Sep 13, 2005)

my fav would have to be meg primal waters by steve alten


----------



## TwinFang (Sep 13, 2005)

The first couple of Stephen Ericksons 'Malazon, Book of the Fallen'.

Uh also Terry Pratchet is fantastic.


----------



## Jenga_Chan (Sep 13, 2005)

any Harry Potter book *total Harry potter nerd*


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 18, 2005)

Chronicles of Narnia and the Conversations With God series.


----------



## secret7 (Sep 18, 2005)

A Little Princess by Frances Hodgson Burnett and Edwin of The Iron Shoes by Marcia Muller.The only books i loved to read again and again.


----------



## Bouncer (Sep 26, 2005)

Artemis Fowl books (i'm such a nerd)


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2005)

Easily "The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy"


----------



## Ultra_Maniac (Sep 28, 2005)

My favorite series is the seris of Unfortunte events


----------



## TGC (Oct 5, 2005)

i enjoyed reading _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe.......and i also liked _The Catcher in the Rye_....


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 8, 2005)

The Abhorsen Trilogy, by Garth Nix.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Oct 12, 2005)

_Breakfast of Champions/Goodbye Blue Monday_ by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Zalet (Oct 14, 2005)

_Da Vinci Code_ by Dan Brown and Harry Potter 6th


----------



## Ruri (Oct 14, 2005)

New favorite: _No Name_ by Wilkie Collins.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 14, 2005)

*The Count of Monte Cristo* by Alexandre Dumas

*A Song of Ice and Fire* by George RR Martin (a series, actually)

edit! - I must add *Mischief in Fez* by Eleanor Hoffmann, a children's book


----------



## waisuke (Oct 17, 2005)

Zalet said:
			
		

> _Da Vinci Code_ by Dan Brown and Harry Potter 6th



Ah!!! Me too! Except I didn't like the 6th harry potter book. 

Also: Angels and Demons-Dan Brown, Harry Potter and the Chamber Of Secrets-J.K rowling, All the- A Series of Unfortunate Events-Lemony Snickett


----------



## BulletMonk (Oct 21, 2005)

Pyramids by Terry Pratchett
A Wizard Of EarthSea by Ursula Le Guin
Shadowmancer by G.P Taylor


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 21, 2005)

simple- Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## SillyRabbit123 (Oct 22, 2005)

ERAGON!!! that book totally rocks. GOOD


----------



## rizahatake (Oct 23, 2005)

1.The Great Blue Yonder by Alex Shearer
2.Rules of the road by Joan Bauer
2.I want to go home by Gordon Korman


----------



## Ephemeral (Oct 23, 2005)

Tuesday's with Morrie - Mitch Albom. It changed my life on how to view things.


----------



## Zeon (Oct 25, 2005)

Homeworld by R.A. Salvatore


----------



## ShounenSuki (Oct 25, 2005)

_Wild Swans: Three Daughters of China_ by Jung Chang


----------



## Magdalena (Oct 25, 2005)

White Oleander by Janet Fitch & Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger


----------



## Ai_No_Sasuke (Oct 26, 2005)

Four Letters: LotR



Yum, Fire!


----------



## hylianshinobi (Oct 26, 2005)

well currently im on the 5th harry potter book so thats one of my favs but also i loved reading Lord of the rings so those two series are my favorites


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 26, 2005)

Hatchet By Gary Paulsen


----------



## Yue Ryong (Nov 6, 2005)

Probably the Tamuli by David Eddings.


----------



## metaphysicool (Nov 8, 2005)

100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, hands down. The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami is as close as it get's, though.

Those are my favorite as far as writing, storylines, and concepts go, but as far as which book has inspired me the most, that would be The Dharma Bums by Jack Kerouac.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

Yue Ryong said:
			
		

> Probably the Tamuli by David Eddings.


Yay! Another D.E fan.

Hm. Most of D.E's serie owns, but if i have to choose i also choose the Tamuli trilogy(?). Im re-reading the whole serie atm, im on King of Murgos, second book in the Mallorea serie. 

Sparhawk > Belgarion IMO.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not so much into books, but I onced red a book that I remember , it was "Island of the Blue Dolphins" from Scott O'Dell. That was a long time ago, I really liked it.


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Nov 8, 2005)

I like Matilda by Roald Dahl. It was the first book I really wanted to keep reading over and over.

My current favorite, though, is....Lioness Rampant by Tamora Pierce


----------



## Cypher X (Nov 9, 2005)

Mine has always been Rainbow Six by Tom Clancy.  That novel had me talking about it for years.


----------



## Jade Von M?meth (Nov 11, 2005)

Mine is Dante' divine comedy.


----------



## yummysasuke (Nov 12, 2005)

mine's kim wilkins Grimoire


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 13, 2005)

Homeland by R.A. Salvatore


----------



## Shadowscar (Nov 22, 2005)

I like Kensukes Kingdom and have read it a couple of times

Also Frankenstian and the sleeping sword are really good books.


----------



## sabjuh (Nov 22, 2005)

I like the Harry Potter series.
HP and the Halfblood Prince is just out since last Saturday


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2005)

Wonderful books are rare but I am fortunate enough to have read some. Below is my favourite booklist:

*And then there were none
The Lord of the Rings
Harry Potter
*


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Nov 26, 2005)

I Am David - Anne Holm, incredible book.


----------



## soccermom (Nov 29, 2005)

Easily,

*Steppenwolf* by Herman Hesse

With Steppenwolf, Hesse managed to find all those tacit intangible things that exist in the deepest part of my mind, the core which a misanthropic personality is built around, and then pull them out to be looked at face to face. He says with ink on paper all the things I thought I had as a secret to myself. For loners, misanthropes, and anyone who exists tilted and imprecise, reading Steppenwolf is an awakening to the things inside you that the world dims and dilutes. I carried that book around like a secret.   


*Slaughterhouse Five* by Kurt Vonnegut 
and
*Norwegian Wood* by Haruki Murakami

come close after


----------



## m0nr (Nov 29, 2005)

i liked LOTR, Rohan bit was a bit boring, but HP is also ok... 

best book though is The Power of One, by Bryce Courtney. The second one Tandia is pretty good too but it doesn't beat the first


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 29, 2005)

I like the new book *eldest * by cristopher poliona(cant spell) so cool if it is a total ripoff of starwars.


----------



## Andreah_Treole (Nov 30, 2005)

I actually prefer the Artemis Fowl series to Harry Potter. *runs from the HP fans shouting 'hypocrite!'*

It's amazing, Eoin Colter's writing.

And it's becoming a movie soon! *squeal*

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Near (Nov 30, 2005)

Factoring Humanity
Link removed

Good Omens
Link removed


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah, I can't honestly say. I've read so many and to pick one, I just couldn't. There's quite a few SW books and the HP books that particulary top my list.


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 7, 2005)

Fall On Your Knees by Ann Marie McDonald

 Dragonlance: Kindred Spirits by Mark Anthony and Ellen Porath

 White Fang by Jack London

 Tommyknockers by Stephen King


----------



## Kyubi_Kakashi (Dec 8, 2005)

Heralds of Valdemar Series by Mercedes Lackey

Fav. Queens Own trilogy

ITS AWESOME !


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Dec 8, 2005)

Blood and chocolates
haha its been a while since I read a book but I say that one is my first book that I actualy finished reading 
I just kinda forgot the name of who wrote it :sweat


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 8, 2005)

Basilisk by N.M Browne
Midinight for Charlie Bone, The Time Twister and The Blue Boa by Jenny Nimmo (even if it's kinda similar to the infamous HP books)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 16, 2005)

I've particularly enjoyed the _Harry Potter_ series and the _Inheritance Trilogy_ (even though Book 3 hasn't come out yet).


----------



## vanh (Dec 21, 2005)

i love books by Jules verne as '20,000 leagues under the sea' or 'around the world in 80 days'.also ' the fortunate pilgrim' by Mario Puzo and 'If tomorrow comes' by Sydney Sheldon.
  Harry Potter is good ,too


----------



## zinnia (inactive) (Dec 21, 2005)

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Lien (Dec 21, 2005)

My favourite book is either Noughts and Crosses by Malorie Blackman. However, my all time favourite has got to be Roald Dahl's books. I'd never forget them, sos whacky and just amazing. 

I still like Dan Brown's Angels and Demons too.


----------



## metronomy (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic Mr. Fox! 

The Collector by John Fowles is abit of a book, as is His Dark Materials. Anything by Bill Byrson is excellent to; I like to many books.


----------



## happygolucky (Dec 23, 2005)

Hatchet by Gary Paulsen.

I'll never forget how cool it was to read about this boy that was stranded and had to basically make do with his surroundings and fend off animals and eat berries and it was so freaking cool. 8]
I love his other books too. Awesome author.


----------



## Once_Upon_a_Goth (Dec 25, 2005)

Novels:
* Eragon / Eldest
* Angels and Demons / The DaVinci Code / Deception point / Digital Fortress
* Harry Potter (books 1-6)
* Sandman (American comic) / Mirror Mask / Anansi Boys
* Darren Shan
Mangas:
* Naruto (DUH!)
* Bleach
* Full Metal Alchemist
* Tsubasa / Legal Drug / xXx Holic / Chobits
* DNAngel
* Fruits Basket


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2005)

Probably Bram Stoker's Dracula at the moment, though I wonder if it will remain that way once I receive The Divine Comedy.


----------



## Copyright (Dec 29, 2005)

Top 5 in no particular order
1984 - George Orwell
Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep (AKA Bladerunner) - Philip K Dick
Well of Lost Plots - Jasper fforde
HitchHikers' Guide To The Galaxy - Douglas Adams

So many others


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2005)

The Lord of the Flies by William Golding.  Nevermind the time gap and different 'ways' of children those days, I love the storyline and the characters were so definitive of personality and society. It's a great book that can be related to the whole of society, and the way that it shows all humans are the same no matter when they live, this book was a joy to read, I urge you all to pick it up.  





			
				http://www.rit.edu/%7esjg2490/lotf/index.html said:
			
		

> Lord of the Flies is a thought-provoking novel authored by William Golding in 1954. The book describes in detail the horrific exploits of a band of young children who make a striking transition from civilized to barbaric. Lord of the Flies commands a pessimistic outlook that seems to show that man is inherently tied to society, and without it, we would likely return to savagery.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

I like Ann Rice's vampire chronicles and Harry potter, and various others....


----------



## ShuiMei (Dec 29, 2005)

Jane Austen's 'Pride and Prejudice' and 'Emma' <3
I love both of them, I get all giddy whenever I read them and well there's Mr. Darcy


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Dec 29, 2005)

under the wolf, under the dog by Adam Rapp


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine would be "The Forbidden" by L.A Banks.


----------



## sasuke1908 (Dec 30, 2005)

Harry Potter is my favorite book.


----------



## gnutte (Dec 30, 2005)

Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy and the wheel of time are among the best i've ever read.


----------



## FrouFrou (Dec 30, 2005)

There is everything by hermann hesse and "the unbearable lightness of being" by milan kundera. 
i can only say read milan kundera.


----------



## Gene (Dec 30, 2005)

_Green Eggs and Ham_ has always been my favorite book. It's a classic and everybody should read it.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 31, 2005)

my favourites are Shakespears MacBeth and "Bag of Bones" and "The Dark Tower" saga by Stephen King.


----------



## darkneshieca_NejiFan (Jan 1, 2006)

Fave book? 

Mine's "A Squire's Tale" and "The Squire, His Lady and His Knight" by Gerald Morris. 

Talk about Aurthurian Legends. It's so cool...


----------



## ShadowMoses (Jan 1, 2006)

Da Vinci code at the mo for me, and phillip pullmans dark materials trilogy

All time favourite has got to be the lord of the rings though


----------



## damnhot (Jan 7, 2006)

Wheel of time   the whole series   by  Robert Jordan


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 7, 2006)

the cat in the hat... duh and the redwall series i wub talking mice with swords


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 11, 2006)

Some of my favorites:  Devil in the White City, Inkheart, Memoirs of a Geisha, and I really like anything by Kim Harrison as well.  I just started reading some Terry Prachett, and it looks promising.


----------



## darkgem499 (Jan 19, 2006)

There are just too amny to choose from but I guess I would have to go with "Face on the Milk Carton"or"Because of Windixie"or"Where The Red Fern Grows".


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

Anything Pratchett, Machiavelli, Sun Tzu, James Clavell, ugh...

Too big a list.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 21, 2006)

Rainbow Six

and lord of the ringstings


----------



## C?k (Jan 22, 2006)

Good Omens by ..erm..i forgot but a pretty dam funny book


----------



## Susano-o (Jan 22, 2006)

Books.... eeeuhm... Lord of the Rings from way back in the day... Now I read them philosophical shit, yeah!!! I guess Aristotle... Machiavelli... Spinoza, yeah all them crazy fuckers!


----------



## Ruri (Jan 23, 2006)

Current favorites: anything by Wilkie Collins

Eternal favorites: All books by Jane Austen, Anne Bronte, Fanny Burney, Maria Edgeworth, Alexandre Dumas, J.R.R. Tolkien, and Roald Dahl <3.


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 26, 2006)

My favorite book is Wicked. I don't remember who the author is but if you don't know the bbok i am talking about you have been living under a rock for a while now. 
My favorite series however in Daughters of the Moon by Lynne Ewing. It is by far the best series I have ever read


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Jan 26, 2006)

My favorite book is called "Like Alice". Only I forget who the author is though. But its a really great book.


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Jan 28, 2006)

My favorite book would probably be All-American Girl


----------



## datenshi (Jan 28, 2006)

When Nietsche Wept by Irvin Yalom>my fav book.
And Narnia Chronicles(by C.S.Lewis) is one of the best series...I also like Daughters of the Moon...but i couldnt finish the series because it wasnt published in turkey*cries*i could only able to read till 4th book>.<


----------



## chiisiture (Jan 28, 2006)

mine is Nancy Drew by Carolyn Keene


----------



## Popsoda (Jan 28, 2006)

I have to say the series 'Gaunt's Ghosts', because I really cannot say which is my favourite. They all suck you in and refuse to let you go. Ever.


----------



## xyie (Jan 28, 2006)

The Da Vinci Code, Angels and Demons and Five People You Meet in Heaven


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jan 28, 2006)

my favorite book is bleach 1-5 and naruto and I''s


----------



## xyie (Jan 28, 2006)

i thought mangas arent included


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 31, 2006)

*Amélie Nothomb - Robert des Noms Propres*


----------



## BlackKiba (Feb 1, 2006)

My Favorite Books is The chonicles Of Narnia[/ FONT]


----------



## BlackKiba (Feb 1, 2006)

Manga Really are Included


----------



## Brokenmarch (Feb 8, 2006)

Mines would actually be a book series. It was written by Terry Goodkind and is a phantasy series called the sword of truth i think. The series encompasses 10 books in all and is really good.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Feb 14, 2006)

My favourite books are... I'm kinda classic person, so Wuthering Heights... and Da Vinci Code I really enjoyed, the HOuse of the Scorpion or whatever it's called by some one with the last name Farmer...(Nancy Farmer??) and a bunch of others too... oh yes, and Little Prince...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 14, 2006)

My favourite book is called Victory by Joesph Condrad...worth checking out.


----------



## minori (Feb 14, 2006)

J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit or There and Back Again, Leena Lehtolainen's Kuparisyd?n and J.K. Rowling's Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. Can't really decide... ^^'


----------



## Shogun (Feb 14, 2006)

Harry Potter...no!!! I mean, we should be encouraging people to read stuff from off the beaten track...


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

My favorite book is The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## tayottt (Feb 14, 2006)

Armageddon summer by jane yolen. Dude, this book is sick


----------



## Nathan (Feb 15, 2006)

My favorite book is Silverwing.

I reccomend people to read it if they want to, it's a great book and it's also a triligy. Silverwing, Sunwing and then Firewing. It's about a runt bat named Shade (until Firewing it's about his son Griffin but anyhow) going through journeys and stuff. It's a great read!


----------



## minori (Feb 16, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> Harry Potter...no!!! I mean, we should be encouraging people to read stuff from off the beaten track...



Of course I read other stuff too. ^^ Potter books just happen to be their own category and even if they are not the "best" books they are one of the books entertaining me most and I can't skip them when making a list, even though I appreciate some books much more than them.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 16, 2006)

Fair enough, but if anyone mentions the da vinci code...


----------



## Hazu (Feb 16, 2006)

erm........The wizard of Oz


----------



## minori (Feb 16, 2006)

Popular doesn't always mean bad... Though, I haven't read Da Vinci Code yet...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 16, 2006)

I have, don't believe the hype. But, maybe it is one of those things you just gotta read...and realise popular doesn't always mean good!


----------



## Jagermonster (Feb 17, 2006)

A Clockwork Orange is one of my all time favorites, unparalleled in its greatness.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Feb 18, 2006)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas,  Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Feb 18, 2006)

My favortie book would have to be _InkSpell_ by Cornelia Funke.


----------



## C?k (Feb 18, 2006)

i forgot if i posted in here b4 but its a book called Good Omens its really witty and cleverly written by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't you mean Terry PRAT- chett?


----------



## C?k (Feb 18, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> Don't you mean Terry PRAT- chett?


 
rofl...hah i guess you dont really like his books then?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, just not my cup of tea, they seem to be a bit too far out there. Perhaps i like my books to be realistic. Or at least believable, which is something that i found to be Da Vinci code not to be, so obivously i will find someone like Terry Pratchette to be a nut-bar.


----------



## nwoppertje (Feb 18, 2006)

The Dark Tower saga from Stephen King
(still has to begin with the last part ^^)


----------



## C?k (Feb 18, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> Well, just not my cup of tea, they seem to be a bit too far out there. Perhaps i like my books to be realistic. Or at least believable, which is something that i found to be Da Vinci code not to be, so obivously i will find someone like Terry Pratchette to be a nut-bar.


 
rofl!!! its true i find alot of him books ridiculous but this one was good, maybe because i had an adult version, black cover no images size 8 font lol its a better read and felt less like a kids book! 

Da Vinci code was good but agreed it wasnt very realistic. lol


----------



## Shogun (Feb 18, 2006)

I do need a new book to read...but i think Ulysses by James Joyce will have to be next, since it is apprently impossible to fully comprehend.


----------



## C?k (Feb 18, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> I do need a new book to read...but i think Ulysses by James Joyce will have to be next, since it is apprently impossible to fully comprehend.


 
so i hear goodluck and tell me how if its worth readin lol and if your into mystery novels by any chance Patricia Cornwell is pretty dam good


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm I like Stephen King books....no particular one...but missery and Salem's lot were fun XD.


----------



## Will Kill All (Mar 2, 2006)

my favorite book is Tithe


----------



## michiyo (Mar 3, 2006)

the tales of the Otori trilogy (Across the nightingale floor, grass for his pillow and the brilliance of the moon) are very good books, specially if u like a mixture of violence and betrayl entwined with a love story


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 3, 2006)

Addicted.

A good teen story about this girl who became a sex addict, cheated on her husband and found out about her hidden past and the reason why she was a sex addict.


----------



## Axl-kun (Mar 9, 2006)

The Da Vinci code and all the Jules Verne books...


----------



## thevassago (Mar 9, 2006)

Stephen King's Dark Tower series are my favorite. I like David Eddings Belgariad and Malloreon too.


----------



## The Sin (Mar 14, 2006)

Da Vinci Code is the best!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2006)

The B I B L E, that's the book for me... something something I forgot how it goes, the B I B L E! YEAH!


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 16, 2006)

^^ Yea for the Bible!

But NIGHT is one of the most touching stories ever. Poor Jews (literaly).

Damn Himmer/Hitler. What beasts of men.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 17, 2006)

"Lord of the Flies", by William Golding.
"Dune", by Frank Herbert.
And others, but those two books I couldnt live without...
Oh, lets not forget "Peter Pan", by James Barrie.


----------



## Kin (Mar 17, 2006)

"Mijn lieve opa" yeah, something like that O:

Mijn lieve opa = My nice grandfather.

My grandpa had read it for me when I was, I dunno, 8? xDDD lmao.


----------



## SNX (Mar 18, 2006)

the baritemaus trilogy by john stroud if im not mistaken
its really neat


----------



## tank! (Mar 21, 2006)

Lord of the Rings, and Harry Potter (yeah, i know, i don't get out much.)

also, books by michael crichton (jurassic park, congo etc.).

oh yeah, and the Death Gate series. One of the damn best series i've ever read.


----------



## TheCosplayJunkie (Mar 21, 2006)

The Da Vinci Code, Memoirs of a Geisha, House of Leaves, and Black House


----------



## Gurke (Mar 22, 2006)

Die 13 1/2 Leben des K?pt?n Blaub?r  (The 13 1/2   lifes of captain Blaub?r )

It`s not my favourite book , but it`s really funny


----------



## monk3 (Mar 23, 2006)

All of the Bartimaeus Trilogy books.

His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman

The Horse and His Boy, and all the other of the C.S. Lewis trilogy

Eragon and Eldest.......and possibly the continuations.


----------



## the walkin dude (Mar 23, 2006)

My favorite books are a three way tie between The Stand, Atlas Shrugged, and Ender's game.

After that I like the WoT series and the Wayfarer's Redemption books by Sara Douglass

Currently reading the Dark Tower books.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 23, 2006)

Separate Rooms by Pier Vittorio Tondelli


----------



## Bastard_Virus (Mar 24, 2006)

*Harry Potter Rules*

The last book I read is harry Potter 6 its a great book, well of course not for everyones just for fans of it, i think the end is awesome and i hope that the next book is ready


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 25, 2006)

*Eldest * the second book in the Inheritance Trilogy written by Christopher Paolini.

My favorite book (though it is a blatant rip-off of star wars.)


----------



## underdogdlx (Apr 27, 2006)

Fav. book is "Traitor" by Matthew Stover.... yes it's a star wars book 
a close tie for second fav. is between
"The redemption of Althalus" by David and Leigh Eddings
and
"Guards! Guards!" by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Baka91 (Apr 29, 2006)

*favourite book*

Hmm....then its must be Kafka on Shore By Haruki Muramaki


----------



## Danse (Apr 29, 2006)

mine is The Raven by Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## MYK (Apr 29, 2006)

umm....I have more than one:
WoT series
Riftwar/Riftwar Legacy/Serpentwar Sagas
Discworld
Artemis Fowl
Hitchiker's Guide
Dragonlance Chronicles and Legends
Stargods series

ummm.....yeah....I'll stop there, at risk of listing every book I own...


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 29, 2006)

book.... no book really, just manga. Trigun, and Naruto manga.


----------



## Keme (Apr 29, 2006)

My favorite is the Book of Vampires, a collection of stories from various authors.


----------



## Anego (Apr 29, 2006)

"Kappa" by Ryonosuke Akutagawa, "Saman" by Ayu Utami, "My Sister's Keeper" by Jody Piccoult, "Portable Door" by Tom Holt


----------



## LieToMe (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm tied between...DaVinci Code and HBP


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats really not fair, to choose one, so I'll just spout off a bunch of my top favorites...

Faust - Goethe
Bourne Series - Ludlum
Ender Series - Card
Slaughterhouse Five - Vonnegut
Macbeth - Shakespear
Beowulf - Anonymous
Jack Ryan Books - Tom Clancy


----------



## Harlita (Apr 29, 2006)

The Iliad - Homer

Absolute best. Some of the best fights ever. I love this book. over and over and over.


----------



## faithangel (Apr 30, 2006)

Harry Potter and the goblet of fire..


----------



## Saosin (May 2, 2006)

It's hard for me to pick really. XD

Probably The Green Mile, Watership Down or To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## Heroin (May 10, 2006)

The bad book


----------



## Ryuji (May 16, 2006)

My favorite books of all time are the Dune chronicles (to be more specific: _Dune_, _Dune Messiah_, and _Heretics of Dune_). The entire series is excellent and Frank Herbert is an amazing writer. 

I did enjoy _Traitor_ and the _Bourne_ series.


----------



## dragonofraven (May 16, 2006)

I don't have a specific book, but I really love the Dresden Files series by Jim Butcher, they are so damn awesome.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 21, 2006)

i have many fave books.. come to think of it, there are soo many books i want to read it, but yeah.. for lack of time:/ i recommend Memoirs of a geisha by arthur golden.. i'm sure y'all heard of the movie.. but the book is much better and soo sad :'( more books:
Perfume: the story of a murderer by patrick süskind.. 
i know this much is true by wally lamb..
and yeah.. i have more favorite books but i cant think of any more.. :S


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2006)

My favorite book(s) is the the Silverwing trilogy.

Silverwing, Sunwing and Firewing.

They're great reads!


----------



## sasukescherryblossom (May 22, 2006)

Mine is _Annie, Between the States _By L.M. Elliott


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

Lord of the Rings come close, but in the end I'd have to say.. the Bible. xD

No, seriously Lord of the Rings: Two Towers ftw... teh king pwns, and there's no better book out there. >_> And I have lots of knowledge about it.


----------



## Sojuro (May 25, 2006)

Yea i would definitly have to say Shogun. Greatest samurai novel of all time written by James Clavell, i think i spelled that right, lol.


----------



## Harlita (May 27, 2006)

The Hero With A Thousand Faces- Joseph Campbell


----------



## IIIPBZ (May 27, 2006)

my favorite book? oh, that's hard... um, anything by Tamora peirce, but I'd have to say... Trickster's Queen. Gotta love the spy-novel-y-ness of it, ne?


----------



## DjHoTtNe$$ (May 27, 2006)

Flower For Algernon i think dats how u spell it  n a tom clancy novel sum where


----------



## Sorsee (May 29, 2006)

There's so many to choose!!

I'm currently studying for my English literature: 'To Kill a Mockingbird' by Harper Lee.

I like LOTR, _Stealing Faces_ by Michael Prescott, _Dead Even_ by Emma Brooke (a 1990s novel) and all Sandra Brown authored novels.

I don't mind graphic contents (if there are any)


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

My favorite book or books is the Harry Potter Series. The 6th one had some interesting stuff in it. It just keeps me reading and reading


----------



## Kamioto Furin (May 29, 2006)

My favorite is _To Kill A Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee. But I also like _The Testament_ by John Grisham. <uh, hope I got the author right> And also _Les Miserables_ by Victor Hugo...


----------



## cathydecker (May 30, 2006)

*Couldn't believe no one mentioned it . . .*

My taste seems to agree with most of the people who have posted before, but I'm surprised that no one mentioned Jerome K. Jerome's Three Men in a Boat or Wind in the Willows.  

I'm also surprized more Neal Stephenson didn't make this thread--for everyone who posted they like Night and All Quiet on the Western Front, you got to try Cryptonomicon (long, more Naruto, Lotr like) and Night Father (short)

For books like Naruto, Tales of the Otori seems to be the best.  I though Three Kingdoms was ok, but I liked Journey to the West (Golden Monkey is one of the most popular but way too short translations) also. 

No one mentioned Tom Sharpe either--he's hilarious, but behind Pratchett, Gaimon, Dougas Adams ... 

Love Bill Bryson--and if you do, you got to try Tim Cahill and even better the anthology Not So Funny When It Happened . .  .

Oh god, what about Dave Barry?

As for kid's series, the best seem to have all been mentioned--HP, Artemis Fowl, Dark Materials, Charlie Bone

but don't forget Edgar Eager and E. Nesbitt--my favorites being Half Magic and The Railway Children . . .

And for the ladies . . .
Room with a View, Enchanted April, I Capture the Castle, Cold Comfort Farm, The Little White Horse, City of Bells . . .


----------



## Jaculus (May 30, 2006)

The lord of the rings has a fitting place near my heart.


----------



## cathydecker (May 30, 2006)

two great sci-fi/action/romance novels
Ann Maxwell, Name of a Shadow and Timeshadow Rider


----------



## uruhara_kisuke (May 31, 2006)

favourite book at the momint would have to be The triumph of the sun by wilbur smith... has any1 read it??


----------



## Juliana15 (May 31, 2006)

hello I like Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## uruhara_kisuke (Jun 1, 2006)

Lord of the rings trilogoy... just so much detail, great read.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 2, 2006)

oh man 
i just started reading the
Harry Potter Series XDD

i'm on the 4th book >D



this is my new favotire series X]


----------



## jesterjinx (Jun 6, 2006)

If your a sifi fan youll like this one Enders Game by Orson Scott Card one of my favorite also Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## pislayer (Jun 7, 2006)

Catcher In the Rye by J.D. Salinger is my favorite book. ^_^


----------



## Woofie (Jun 7, 2006)

*Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency* by Douglas Adams - I really enjoy Adams' righting, but for some reason I was never as crazy about _Hitchhiker's Guide_ as most people seem to be. In my opinion, _Dirk Gently_ is the best book he's ever written. It isn't as slapstick as HG (which is a good thing for me), and has a rather more gripping and interesting plot, but is no less funny because of it. Dirk Gently is a great character, and I liked a lot of the other characters in this book as well. It's an all-round great book, and if you like _Hitchiker's Guide_ and haven't read this, do so now!  The sequel (_The Long, Dark Tea-Time of the Soul_) is not as good, though; the story is less interesting and the characters more annoying. Though it does have more humour with Dirk himself than the first book does.

*Guards! Guards!* by Terry Pratchett - Pratchett is great. The Watch series is particularly great. And out of all of them, the first one is probably still my favourite. It was actually the very first Discworld novel I read, so perhaps I'm just more attached to it for that reason... either way, I love it, and introduces one of my favourite literary characters: Captain Vimes. Lord Vetinari is great too. 

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix* by J.K. Rowling - This is the HP novel I like best, I suppose because it has more 'cool moments' than all of the others put together, and the ending was both terrible and brilliant. The book wasn't perfect, but it was still the most enjoyable for me. I do love books 3, 4 and 6 as well though, so they're all in my "all time favourite books" list.

Er, I get the feeling I'm forgetting some others... I'll check my book shelves later. >_>


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 7, 2006)

My favorite book always changes with the next great book i read, and as of now my fav book is the* Bonsetters Daughter *by Amy Tan.  Her writting style is superb and the images and symbols she represents with her words are very powerfull.


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Jun 10, 2006)

*The Harry Potter Series* - J.K.Rowling. Book 3 and 5 are my favorites

*Anything Tamora Pierce*. I recomend it all,  The Immortals is my favorite, and the the original Lioness Quratet.  

*the Enchanted Forest Chronicles - Patricia C. Wrede* (+the Book of Enchantments for a short story based on the series)

*James Patterson - Woman's Murder Club series* (i.e. 1st to die, 2nd Chance, 3rd Degree, etc)

*The Belgariad and the Mallorian - David Eddings*. Think HP except in the past and in a different dimention + a couple of twists

umm there is prolly more, but those are my top 5


----------



## Cytrin (Jun 13, 2006)

Mark Twain's The Adventures of Huck Finn


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2006)

LOTR!!!! all 3 of them


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Harry potter hands down!


----------



## Rori (Jun 13, 2006)

Harry Potter.

Why? Because i said so.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 14, 2006)

Like so many have stated above HP, ALTHOUGH
*Spoiler*: _Beware, this is a biased opinion so if you read and get mad, it's your own damn fault_ 



 recently I have given up hope for J.K. mainly cause she's an author who doesn't know how to write romance and is led by fan's voices other than what the books in the past really showed (a.k.a. what her true intentions were in the beginning). Then again, this shows me of what to do when I become a writer in the near future and not do what she is doing now.




Other than my rant above, I also love any book written by E.R. Frank. That woman can write!


----------



## Death (Jun 14, 2006)

The Hunt For Red October.


----------



## Sumoni (Jun 14, 2006)

Harry Potter series. 
Animorphs series(that's right, I still read them)

*Angst!* Tanesha Lynch

there's too many.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Where the Fern Grows.


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Jun 14, 2006)

Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger
The end of the affair - Graham Greene  

Before I read the above mentioned, Watership down by Richard Adams was my favourite book.

And HP and Lotr of course
HP: the prisoner, half blood prince
LOTR: the Two Towers


----------



## coriander (Jun 16, 2006)

after all of 'em Gabriel Garcia Marquez and the likes ---> Nothing beats Catcher in the Rye for me! J.D. Salinger has got one of the most beautiful brains/inner voice ever!  Reading him feels like reading myself..


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fav. Book*

Well, I've read too many to remember all of them, so off the top of my mind I would say either _The Long Patrol_ by Brian Jacques (It's where I got my nickname for almost every thing I've ever registered for/created an account)
or _The House of the Scorpion_ by Nancy Farmer.


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 22, 2006)

The Wishsong of Shannara by Terry Brooks is one of them, and the Dragonlance Chronicles are also some of my all time favorites


----------



## Shinnosuke (Jun 22, 2006)

All of Jules Vernes's books basically. And from Japanese literature the "Vampire Hunter D" series by Hideyuki Kikuchi.


----------



## Belldandy (Jun 22, 2006)

my favorite book is basically anything by Sherrilyn Kennyon or Nora Roberts.


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 22, 2006)

I like the Druss series by David Gemelle. 'That Hideous Strength' by C. S. Lewis is in my all time fav's.And 'the Legend of Huma' by Richard A. Knaak, and his Kaz series.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 22, 2006)

The Chronicles of Narnia :The Lion The Witch And The Wardrobe
The Chronicles of Narnia : Prince Caspian


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't remember any of the authors' names, but here are the titles of the books I like that I acutally remember: Flipped, Scribbler of Dreams, Ella Enchanted, and Samurai Girl.


----------



## Garra of the desert (Jun 23, 2006)

Battle Royale


----------



## kire (Jun 25, 2006)

hymm the book that come to my mind is "terminal" by robin cook


----------



## xcry (Jun 30, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha (forgot the author's name...but his last name is Goldman or something, xP)....This is an epic classic, everyone should know it. ^^

The Kiesh'ra series by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes...I reccomend her if you like gothic romance, vampires and shapeshifters. ^^

Paradise of the Blind by Duong Thu Huong...If you're looking for Vietnamese heritage things and all that, this is your book. I liked it, because...well, it's well written.

and...

Their eyes were Watching God by Zora Neale Hurston...It's good. It shows how a woman can be indepedant from a man...or something like that. xP.


----------



## loverofscalies (Jun 30, 2006)

jurassic park by micheal crichton


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 30, 2006)

Anything by Kurt Vonnegut ^_^ And Moby Dick... I'm serious XD


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

Eragon and Eldest


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

the entire discworld series


----------



## Parell (Jul 6, 2006)

_Things Not Seen_ by Andrew Clements, but I love alot of others as well.


----------



## trebors (Jul 6, 2006)

anything science like discovery,technology,animals etc etc?


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 7, 2006)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Dr. Hunter S. Thompson (RIP)


----------



## Wilham (Jul 7, 2006)

I like alot of different books but I would have to say _Velocity_ By Dean Koontz


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 8, 2006)

Sophie's World by Jostein Gaarder 
The Sandman Series (Graphic Novel) by Neil Gaiman and several artists
Coraline by Neil Gaiman 
Anything written by Roahld Dahl


----------



## Kakashi88 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hate to say it but all the Harry Potter books!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 10, 2006)

Catch 22 by Joseph Heller. Pretty funny and really long.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be a trend whore and say the harry potter series...XDDD

though the books Dhampir and Thief of Lives by Barb & JC Hendee as well as the books Aragon and Eldest by Christopher Paolini are also some of my favs...

edit: Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden is my other fav ^_^


----------



## mysty (Jul 18, 2006)

my favorite book is ellen tebbits by beverly cleary... i hope you know it!!! well i also like chicken soup for pet lover's soul...


----------



## lumos08 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the Naruto magna, Harry Potter, Max Ride series and the Eragon books.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be honest, I own every Harry Potter book to date. For the last three, I told myself I wouldn't read them, since I didn't like them anymore. But I get the new book every year and don't want to offend the one who gave each book to me.

My favorite, though, Of Mice and Men. That was amazing. Being honest again, the ending made me tear up. I love that book.


----------



## ShikamaruNara (Jul 24, 2006)

R.A. Salvatore books are the best. Which one doesn't matter, they all pwn. Oh, and all of Stephen King's books.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 29, 2006)

All thats coming to mind for me is 'Shogun' by James Clavell... a great mix of violence, profanity and historical accuracy (still fiction though)


----------



## Suzie (Jul 29, 2006)

DeathNote is my favorite book unless manga doesn't count then my favorite would be harry potter series


----------



## Phthalo (Jul 30, 2006)

My fav book of all time is To Kill a Mockingbird it is AMAZING! Another favorite of mine is A Clockwork Orange It's jsut so creepy and weird. I also love how there is a crazy new kinda slang in there.


----------



## garrarules1991 (Jul 30, 2006)

mine r probaly harry potter, supernaturalist, and the lost world


----------



## Deranged (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually i would say any Eoin Colfer book... those are quite spectacular


----------



## Sakura_12 (Jul 30, 2006)

Angels & Demons and the DaVinci Code both by Dan Brown


----------



## blastt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm interested in historical fiction so The other Boleyn girl by Philippa Gregory


----------



## carmen64 (Jul 31, 2006)

_Vampire Hunter D_ by Hideyuki Kikuchi (it's not a manga) 
_Starship Troopers_ by Robert Heinlein 
_Famous Last Words_ by Timothy Findley 

_The Poisonwood Bible_ by Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Nami-swan (Aug 1, 2006)

The Harry Potter Series!!!


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 2, 2006)

The Harry Potter series as well.

>>

but I liked this one first: "What Katy Did".


----------



## Jikoo (Aug 2, 2006)

Starship Troopers by Robert Heinlein

Lord of the Flies by William Goulding

Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman

And my all time favourites:

Notes from the Underground and Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

A wrinkle in time by Madeline L'engle


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 13, 2006)

I really love Sabriel, Lirael, and Abhorsen by Garth Nix.  They're great books.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2006)

Lord of the Rings

Read it 9 times and counting


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 15, 2006)

I am Charlotte Simmons - Tom Wolfe
Or
The Man in the High Castle - Philip K. Dick


----------



## Mr. Samsa (Aug 15, 2006)

The Trial by Franz Kafka


----------



## Themysciera (Aug 15, 2006)

mh...hard to say

classics:
 Jude the Obscure

Contemp:


----------



## Themysciera (Aug 15, 2006)

oops sry
comtemp.:

Singer of All Songs Trilogy

any book by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes


----------



## Idun (Aug 16, 2006)

The lord of the Rings trilogy. i have read all the books even all the extra ones as Silmarillon, The hobbit the tales of the ring, and so on. Ive read them all ;D
Second is probably the harry potter series( ive read them both in english and swedish) followed by the Hitchikers guide to the galaxy, it pwns. And then comes Narnia.


----------



## Darkmage8000 (Aug 23, 2006)

my all-time fav books to read are the whole 'Lord of the Rings' trilogy and 'High Druid of Shannara'


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2006)

prey and doppelganger


----------



## Shannon (Aug 23, 2006)

The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas is my favorite book.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 24, 2006)

What Goes Up
it was about the stock market, I know it doesn't sound intresting, but it was.
Also I enjoyed the Redwall series.


----------



## byooki (Aug 24, 2006)

Trainspotting


----------



## insaney (Aug 25, 2006)

I liked the Eragon and Eldest books. Aka The Inheritance Trilogy. I myself have not finished Eldest yet. I was more than halfway through when I got busy with other things, and didn't read it for a little less than a year. I completely forgot what was going on, and I'm having to read the whole thing over again. -.-;


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Sep 1, 2006)

Paulo Coelho's _"The Alchemist"_ and Mitch Albom's _"The Five People You Meet in Heaven. "_


----------



## BW879 (Sep 3, 2006)

I love the Shannara book series.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Sep 3, 2006)

I really like the harry potter series. I also like Odd Thomas, though I haven't read the sequel  to it yet


----------



## Muu (Sep 3, 2006)

A Clockwork Orange, by Anthony Burgess. Best book _ever_.

 It WOULD be Flowers for Algernon, but IMO, that book would have been better if they had more of the 'dumb' entries ):


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 3, 2006)

The Girls Bravo manga series!

(I mean, those ARE books, right?!)


----------



## Anemone (Sep 4, 2006)

Harry Potter series (number 3 was the best)


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 4, 2006)

The Historian


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahh, too many  

No particular order, just listing off my favorite books (Had to narrow down the list ><)

*Eragon
Eldest* _(sequal to above)_

*Song in the Silence*
*The Lesser Kindred* _(sequal to above)_
*Redeeming the Lost* _(the third book of the two above)_

*The Black Stallion* _(and it's 22 sequals o_o)_


----------



## Suzie (Sep 4, 2006)

Harry Potter and the goblet of fire


----------



## EverEndingStory (Sep 4, 2006)

I also like the Inheritance trilogy,


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2006)

_Black Holes, Wormholes & Time Machine_, by Jim Al-Khalili. It's very well-written, definitely the best popular science I've read to date.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 5, 2006)

"Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 5, 2006)

I got some favorites in the Agatha Christie collection, other than that.. Rats of Nimh


----------



## nobodyknows (Sep 5, 2006)

Eragorn is currently one of my favourites, my all time favourite was LOTR


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2006)

LOTR but if we have to choose just one then Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 5, 2006)

Interview With A Vampire

Didn't like the ones with Lestat as the main chara...


----------



## Koton-Ngo (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW!! Hot Thread
Well, Does Any One Really Like Eragon byhrisopher Paolini??
It's A Kick-@$$ Book!!! Read It Or Check It Out At Your Local Library!!
*does nice guy pose like Gai*


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 9, 2006)

Thief Lord, Favorite Book and Movie, its great you gotta see it. I think its not in theaters anymore though.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 9, 2006)

Eldest by Christopher Paolini


----------



## Neji's women (Sep 10, 2006)

Actually i don't know perhaps Narnia or davinchi code


----------



## yeno1378 (Sep 11, 2006)

Top three favorites have to be Watership Down, Animal Farm, And Hamlet ( Even though Hamlet is more of a play than a book, its still pretty sweet IMHO, even if hard to read)


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Sep 11, 2006)

I am David, The Green Mile.


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2006)

Neji's women said:
			
		

> Actually i don't know perhaps Narnia or davinchi code


 
Narnia was sorta boring in the beginning so I didn't read on.

Anyways, I like Pendragon.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 19, 2006)

My favorite all time book or novel would have to be, "Who moved my Cheese"
Awesome book and its so real and maybe it was the way I read it but, it was a great book to me.


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Sep 23, 2006)

Currently, it's the Twilight series, A Great & Terrible Beauty + sequel, and the BIFN series. I don't have much variety in my favorite book genres, just mostly fantasy/horror/sci-fi/romance (SOME). I can't accept the fact that the sequels haven't been released yet........2007 seems so...far....away....*gasp*


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm rather enjoying vampire books and 1984


----------



## jyu12 (Sep 28, 2006)

Favorite books are either Catcher In The Rye by JD Salinger or Angels and Demons


----------



## MYK (Sep 28, 2006)

Pyramids (Discworld)
Thief of Time (Discworld)
Thud! (Disworld)
Carpe Jugulum (Discworld)
Magician (Raymond E Fiest)
Well of Darkness (Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman)
Time of the Twins (Dragonlance)


----------



## Vance (Sep 28, 2006)

I would say _Eragon_ by Chris Paolini


----------



## elvenninja (Sep 28, 2006)

My top five favorite books are:

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
(^All Three books by J.R.R. Tolkien)

The Giver
Gathering Blue
(^ both books by Lois Lowery)


----------



## Shiro_Okami (Sep 29, 2006)

My favorites are

Harry Potter (J.K. Rowling)
Eragon (Chris Paolini)
Narnia (C.S. Lewis)
Silverwing (Kenneth Oppel)
Sunwing (Kenneth Oppel)
Firewing (Kenneth Oppel)
Redwall series (Brain Jacques)
Through Wolf's Eyes (Jane Lindskold)
Wolf's Head, Wolf's Heart (Jane Lindskold)
The Dragon of Dispair (Jane Lindskold)
The Sight (David Clement-Davies)
Fire Bringer (David Clement-Davies)
Watership Down (Richard Adams)
The Wild Road (Gabriel King)
Tailchaser's Song (Tad Williams)
Black Gryphon (Mercedes Lackey)
White Gryphon (Mercedes Lackey)
Silver Gryphon (Mercedes Lackey)

It's a lot, I know... but I just love reading!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 29, 2006)

1) Thief Lord
2) SuperNaturalist
3) Hatchet And all the other series
4) Hoot
5) Artemis Fow and all the other series.

Oh ya!


----------



## RupertGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

1. The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald, easily.
2. Inkheart by Cornelia Funke
3. Harry Potter series (I'm regarding it as one)
4. All the King's Men by Robert Penn Warren
5. The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
6. Timeline by Michael Crichton
7. The Theif Lord by Cornelia Funke
8. Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
9. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer
10. The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory  what can i say?


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 4, 2006)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Harry Potter: J.K. Rowling


----------



## chelze (Oct 4, 2006)

The Wishing Game by Patrick Redmond  
Really good book! Read it!


----------



## Ast (Oct 4, 2006)

Eragon/Eldest


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a top 3, I've tried but I can't really decide on one
Dracual by Stoker
Azure Bonds by Novak & Grubb
The Historian by Kostova


----------



## Owely2000 (Oct 7, 2006)

Eragon and Eldest by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Oct 7, 2006)

Count of Monte Cristo
Nuff said.


----------



## Corwin (Oct 7, 2006)

Black Company series by Glen Cook.
I'm crazy for sci-fi & fantasy.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't really have a particular favorite book, But I do have favorites. Here are my top 10 in no particular order:

1. Resident Evil Series
2. Harry Potter Series
3. Dreamcatcher
4. The Green Mile
5. Jurassic Park Series
6. Prey
7. Jaws
8. A Child Called "It"
9. The Shawshank Redemption
10. My Yearbooks


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 8, 2006)

Not much of a reader, but the only book i actually enjoyed was harry potter


----------



## Ash (Oct 8, 2006)

Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton. LOVE this book. I read it 3 times in four years, and I'm going to start it again very soon.


----------



## Haku2099 (Oct 14, 2006)

Dragon Riders of Pern by Ann McCafry
I read the three book volume 59 times back to back 
by the end I was even speaking like I was from Pern


----------



## pislayer (Oct 14, 2006)

My favorite books are:
1.) Catcher In the Rye by J.D. Salinger
2.) The Giver by Lois Lowry
3.) Hope For the Flowers by Trina Paulus
$.) Little Prince


----------



## Wolf_Demon_Ninja (Oct 22, 2006)

Mine are _The Bobby Pendragon Series_


----------



## Gaara09 (Oct 22, 2006)

reaper man by terry prachet


----------



## momolade (Oct 23, 2006)

Gaara09 said:


> reaper man by terry prachet


all of prachets books are hillarious 
i loved men at arms and all the sam books


----------



## Darkness_Ninja (Nov 24, 2006)

Memoris of a Geisha, Ghost of the Taikado Inn, Demon in the Tea House, Darkness in Death, Samurai Girl, House on the Gulf, Bird, To Kill A Mocking Bird, Samurai Girl, Chicken Soup for the Teenage Soul IV, Chu Ju's House,and my favorite id Kung Fu Princess.


----------



## Rangerred (Dec 10, 2006)

Haku2099 said:


> Dragon Riders of Pern by Ann McCafry
> I read the three book volume 59 times back to back
> by the end I was even speaking like I was from Pern



Oh yeah DragonRiders of Pern all the way!I love the series.Though I just started reading it I love it.In the second volume,Dragonquest!I have the first two though!Love 'em and always will!


----------



## Altron (Dec 10, 2006)

komrade_smith said:


> Pretty much any book by Terry Pratchett. I must've read nearly every book in the discworld series.   At the moment, i'm readin "all quiet on the western front", which is really something else. People should be made to read it. it really changes your views.



yeah.. i read that in 10th grade english. i liked it alot. though in 12th grade my fav book we read is The Power Of One by Bryce Courtenay. its really good with a great cast of characters, plots, some funny moments and is interesting about the discrimation in South Africa during the Apartheid Era. I recommend it to anyone who likes to read for enjoyment or knowledge.


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 12, 2006)

Orwell- 1984


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 12, 2006)

all fear street collection


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 18, 2006)

Magician - Raymond E. Fiest for a book but for a series well...

Still probably one of Feist - The Riftwar saga


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Dec 18, 2006)

The Pigman and White is for Magic.


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 18, 2006)

_Battle Royale_ by Koushun Takami
_The Little Prince_ by Antoine de Saint-Exupery
_Stuart Little_ by E.B. White
_The Hobbit_ by J.R.R. Tolkien
_Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ by Lewis Carrol
_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell

I have more... I'm a very avid reader.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

The Halo series
The Merlin Series
more but i can't remember the rest.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Dec 19, 2006)

Jude- its a good book i read for a book report.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 19, 2006)

Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time book series - Knife of Dreams was especially good... very good series.


----------



## Victory's Trap (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh I've always loved fantasy books. My favourites are _Twilight_ by _Stephenie Meyer_, the _Harry Potter_ series by _J.K. Rowling_ and _the saga of Darren Shan_ by _Darren Shan_.


----------



## myle (Jan 1, 2007)

Onislayer123 said:


> Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time book series - Knife of Dreams was especially good... very good series.



I am currently reading the first book of the series. It is very good and very interesting.


----------



## Zelaf (Jan 3, 2007)

My favourite book is 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. It's old. Too many kid's versions, but I don't care. I read the unabridged version. It's a good book no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 11, 2007)

well i guess my favorite book would have to be Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## IIIPBZ (Jan 15, 2007)

yes, Twilight by Stephenie Meyer is an awsome book of awesomeness that if so awesome it can't be described with words.


----------



## Fremen (Jan 15, 2007)

My favourites are: God Emperor of Dune; Silmarillion; Dragonlance Chronicles


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 18, 2007)

_Veronica Wants To Die_ by the master of words, Paolo Coelho. Favorite author?


_The Alchymist_ by the same author... and _The DaVinci Code_. That's mostly it...


And uhh yeah, *Angels & Demons*... I'm reading it now.


----------



## CharonX (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd have to go with the Night's Dawn Trilogy by Peter F. Hamilton. I know it is technically three books, but as a series they are inseperable. However, there are many many more books that I would consider to be favourites, it just so happens that the above trilogy is my favourite book(s) that I have read recently.


----------



## GreenieChan (Jan 27, 2007)

_Nancy_ is really good. I actually cry sometimes when I'm reading it.
Then I like _StarWars_ books and _LotR_
And Kira Poutanen's_Ihana Meri_ That's one of the world's best books. 
(I think it's english name would be Wonderful Sea or something like that.)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> _Veronica Wants To Die_ by the master of words, Paolo Coelho. Favorite author?
> 
> 
> _The Alchymist_ by the same author... and _The DaVinci Code_. That's mostly it...
> ...


Dan Brown is awesome. :3

As of now, my favorite is Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 27, 2007)

The _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy are among my all-time favourites. I first read them when I was 10, and they're still just as good. I re-read them occasionally.

Also, _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ is made of win.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 27, 2007)

Tietam Brown by mick Foley
The Davinci Code by Dan Brown
No Beast So Fierce by Edward Bunker

These are my three favorite books as of now.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 27, 2007)

Animal Farm by George Orwell, though part of me thinks To Kill A Mockingbird; however just thinking about the fact that I chose to read Animal Farm while I had To Kill A Mockingbird forced on me (not that I regret it) makes me enjoy it just a little bit more.


----------



## ino-chan90 (Jan 28, 2007)

ERAGON!! The best book ever!! And also the Da Vinci Code. Its so COOL!


----------



## Kuoichi (Jan 28, 2007)

um... any scifi/fantasty *but*: Eragon.
though my favourite books would be:
1. the Dragonlance novels
2. the Forgotten Realms novels
3. Chronicles of the Cheysuli {so far}


----------



## constantxyz (Jan 29, 2007)

_Money_ (Martin Amis) and _1984_ (George Orwell) are two of the greatest pieces of literature ever written in my opinion.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2007)

Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter books


----------



## riswanh (Feb 4, 2007)

Sherlock Holmes from Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (for mystery & detective)
The Alchemist from Paolo Coelho (for inspirational books)
and Suzanne's Diary for Nicholas from Nicholas Sparks (for romantic )


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 5, 2007)

It depends on the genre, but I'd have to put The Harry Potter series at the top.  I'm such a geek.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 6, 2007)

this book called *Jude*, which is about a boy who grows up wiht his dad in teh ghetto and his dad gets killed in a bad drug deal, so the cops come and they find out his mom is the district attorney and form there there are tons of twist ans shit.  And at one point he even goes to jial, and beats teh shit out of everyone who messes with him!    - good story, you guys should read it


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a couple of favourite books,  

women of the pleasure quarters 
the idiots guide to social etiquee 
all harry potter books 
silent night 
a royal duty


----------



## Woodrokiro (Feb 11, 2007)

House of Seven Gables.....its a classic, but SO boring.


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd have to say ...

*Wuthering Heights* by Emily Brontë

The way characters hate each other, it's so... real !


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quite a few, let's see to begin with:

A Game of Thrones (and the rest of the A Song of Ice and Fire series)by George R.R. Martin 

Redwall (and the rest of the Redwall series) by Brian Jacques

man so many...but I can't think right now...


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 14, 2007)

Ugh, what to put...

Harry Potter (Any of them)- J.K. Rowling
The Da Vinci Code- Dan Brown
Angels and Demons- Dan Brown
The Hot Zone- Richard Preston
Hiroshima- John Hersey


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2007)

Favourite book ever? That's _very_ tough. 

I'll go with 'The Great Gatsby', though.


----------



## Ida (Feb 18, 2007)

Probably "Battle Royale".


----------



## A.P. (Feb 22, 2007)

Christine by Stephen King


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 23, 2007)

_Lord of the flies _*By William Golding*


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 23, 2007)

Rei said:


> _Lord of the flies _*By William Golding*



Great book, need to read that again sometime..


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't decide on just one, but i have my favorite series, and that is Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn by Tad Williams <3


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 26, 2007)

i love series books..
harry potter, pendragon...

sad but good book, night..


----------



## Manhole69 (Feb 28, 2007)

_Eragon by Christopher Paolini_


----------



## natwel (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm reading the devil wears prada, it's brilliant.


----------



## half-elven (Mar 6, 2007)

hmm id say my top books r the wheel of time by robert jordan and of course harry potter


----------



## mehmeh (Mar 6, 2007)

So far "Brave New World". It's amazing.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 6, 2007)

While lord of the rings needs to be mentioned, two new authors are out, or were out last year, who have both written books I LOVE.

My favorite would be mistborn by brandons sanderson.

The lies of locke lamora was also very good, by scott lynch

And the harry dresden books are lots of fun.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh snap, books?

Hitch Hiker's Guide series
The Color Purple
HP
The Hobbit (Need to read other parts of series)
Charlotte's Web
Animal Farm
Catcher in the Rye
Where the Red Fern Grows
Flowers for Algernon
Lion, Witch, Wardrobe
American Girl sereies xD
Goosebumps <3~
To Kill A Mockingbird 
The Giver
Where the Sidewalk Ends
Rats of Nimh
Lord of the Flies
Nancy Drew series
Watership Down
Lolita
The Outsiders
Night
Maus (Probably 2 also)
...Pretty much it?

(Some of these I only read halfway/still reading. )


----------



## Suzie (Mar 6, 2007)

The Nancy Drew Series


----------



## Tri-kun (Mar 6, 2007)

The Tao Of Jeet Kune Do By Bruce Lee a mustr have for all martial artists


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Mar 7, 2007)

My fav. is the harry potter book and the lord of the ring, I really like fantasy story...


----------



## Sasukeroxs (Mar 9, 2007)

oh man I have to choose my fav. book??? well if i must it'd be....... 

all of the books on my bookshelf!!!!!!!!!!!   lol

I just love sci-fi/fantasy books... I'm such a book worm.....


----------



## Shikaonin (Mar 10, 2007)

i have to say, The Alchemist by Paolo Coehlo..
then the Harry Potter series..
Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee


----------



## awesomeness (Mar 15, 2007)

How troublesome....... well I'd prefer something like soccer, badminton or shopping, but when it comes 2 a book well..... ( look here's the deal, I'm only in primary..no biggy, so don't expect me 2 read some nerdy, high tech, 10,000 page sorta book cause I'm not really there yet, so that should shut U up) but I'd like maybe, well Deltora Quest, Da vinci Code, Dragonrider or Haunted Australia sorta thing!  ( And by the way I'm a girl so if U ACCIDENTALLY mistaken 2 B a guy than U will get me really agitated like the rest of my 1000 friends, who thinks i'm a  tomboy cause i like sport!!!!


----------



## awesomeness (Mar 15, 2007)

*LOL*

How troublesome..... well.... ( look here's the deal, i'm only in primary so don't expect me 2 read a high tech, nerdy, 10,000 page sorta book cause i'm really not there yet) well when it comes 2 a book i'd prefer somethin' like Deltora Quest, Dragonrider, Da Vinci Code and Haunted Australia sorta thing.....


----------



## sadistik (Mar 15, 2007)

awesomeness said:


> How troublesome....... well I'd prefer something like soccer, badminton or shopping, but when it comes 2 a book well..... ( look here's the deal, I'm only in primary..no biggy, so don't expect me 2 read some nerdy, high tech, 10,000 page sorta book cause I'm not really there yet, so that should shut U up) but I'd like maybe, well Deltora Quest, Da vinci Code, Dragonrider or Haunted Australia sorta thing!  ( And by the way I'm a girl so if U ACCIDENTALLY mistaken 2 B a guy than U will get me really agitated like the rest of my 1000 friends, who thinks i'm a  tomboy cause i like sport!!!!



Hey, read the title. You need not to ramble all about the books that are like _nerdy, high tech, 10, 000 page_ coz actually, books ain't full of shit. End of story.

@topic;
Mostly Sandra Brown's books [if you know 'em, just don't say a word. Shhhhh! xD] & Dan Brown's. _The Da Vinci Code_ is truly a work of art. It's much better than the movie its self. More precise details are in the book, which aren't found in the movie -- it was actually a loss.

And I also like fantasy, new-dimentional sorta books, you know what I'm saying? Cool.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 15, 2007)

Invisible Monsters by Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Mar 18, 2007)

So far my favorite book so far is the Daughters of the Moon Series. That is the best book ever and it deals with alot of stuff that I can relate to even though its sci-fi.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 18, 2007)

The Call of the Wild, by Jack London


----------



## Auraya (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the Black Magician Trilogy by Trudi Canavan. They are amazing!


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 19, 2007)

George R.R. Martin's _A Song of Ice and Fire_.


----------



## Ms_Mayhem (Mar 19, 2007)

*Night* by Elie Wiesel

&

The *Ender's Game* series by Orson Scott Card


----------



## SHiNiGaMiSHiNoBi545 (Mar 19, 2007)

Recently, my favorite book became _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_ by Lisa See. Before that, it used to be _The Thief Lord_ by Cornelia Funke. Anyways, what I like about _Snow Flower_ is that it's got such a strong feeling of feminine power in it and--even though I'm not much of a fan of drama--the story has good sense of drama. Many people died and they way the author wrote it just breaks your heart and makes you wanna cry sometimes (I was close to crying, seriously !). Other than that, it accurately and passionately holds on to 19th Century Chinese history and traditions, as well (for all you Chinese out there ). Not really a man's book (although, for you guys out there, they had a _little_ lesbian scene in there plus they talk about _'bed business'_ a lot ...and yea, that's how they say 'sex' ), but I recommend the ladies here to read it! It's very empowering !

Now, _The Thief Lord_ is my second fave because there's just something about the enchantment and magic that gets to me. It's not like Harry Potter, which is more mature  (that's my third, by the way, but I'm not gonna go into that); it's more childish in a way (carousels and all that). Maybe it was the characters that got to me; isolated rich boy who hung out with homeless kids who lived in a theatre in Venice, Italy...I can't explain; it was just cool ^_^. And the Thief Lord's real name got me, too! _Scipio_...man, I love that name ^.^! Anyways, it's kinda childish so I don't recommend 16 and up to read it or else they might be bored to death, but I can say that it's pretty timeless so any age can read it as long as you don't get bored ^_~! It's very enchanting, so if you like that kinda stuff, this book's for you !


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have such a hard time picking a favorite anything....

Dune, Ender's Game, The King Must Die, Sharpe's Devil, Waterloo, Mutiny on the Bounty, Lost World, The Wheel of Time Series, The Count of Monte Cristo

don't make me choose


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

My favorite is The Hunchback of Notre Dame by Victor H.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a number of favorite books... 


- Harry Potter (Whole series)
- Twilight
- New Moon (Sequel to _Twilight_)
- The Outsiders
- Go Ask Alice
- T*Witches (Whole series)


----------



## LeeRocks (Mar 23, 2007)

Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - The Late Hunter S. Thompson
Diary - Chuck Palahniuk
Dubliners - James Joyce

Harry Potter series, I suppose, and when I was younger I loved the Hatchet series by Gary Paulsen.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 23, 2007)

ezxx said:


> what was that book with the kids on the island simulating society, where people need the "conch" to talk? damn I wish i rememberd the name, read it so long ago that i forgot...



Lord of the Flies


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 23, 2007)

well, my favorite books are
Wheres Waldo? (i grew up on those)
those american chillers books by jonathan rand (#4: New York Ninjas i have it autographed).
BIONICLE &...
ANYTHING NARUTO OR SHONEN JUMP!!!


----------



## Pontago (Mar 23, 2007)

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas...basically about fear and loathing in Las vegas.....the book is a better read when you read it with a sammich....


----------



## Roxas (Mar 23, 2007)

Eregon/Eldest


----------



## Vietangel18 (Mar 23, 2007)

So far I loved all of the books by Stephenie Meyer and Jodi Picoult.  Both of them really good writers, especially Stephenie.  Her vampire books are amazing! ^^


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't choose just one book, so i choose all of the vamp books YAY!


----------



## Ryuu_Haruko (Mar 25, 2007)

*Favorite book*

my favorite book would be i guess
Star Wars Starfighter of Adumar


----------



## Lydiaaaa ~ (Mar 25, 2007)

Fight Club

I love Chuck Palahniuk he is a genius :3

Other favs:

The Gift
The Riddle
both by Alison Croggon


----------



## shinystuff (Mar 30, 2007)

David Eddings's The Losers

It's one of the best books by him and the only plain fiction one


----------



## Kakashi_A (Mar 31, 2007)

Because of Winn-Dixie,(Great read when I was a kid), the first novel in the LoTR trilogy, The Fellowship of The Ring, and The Giver, oh, and DeathNote, and Naruto. These are my favorites..couldn't pick just one, heh.


----------



## Dango (Apr 1, 2007)

Ooh. Definitely Big Mouth and Ugly Girl. My friend gave it to me on my birthday and I love it. Unlike all the other high-school setting books with the typical "hot girl cute boy" theme going on, this one feels raw. Anti-social like. It's hard to explain, but I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 2, 2007)

Star Wars: Darth Bane: Path of Destruction is a great book to read!


----------



## Anego (Apr 2, 2007)

Letter from Peking (or maybe Letter from China. I forgot..) by Pearl S Buck


----------



## kyuubi_kid (Apr 2, 2007)

the new lady friday book by garth nix


----------



## Lilith (Apr 2, 2007)

The Girl, Who Loved Tom Gordon from Stephen King 
and lord of the flies from  William Golding


----------



## Batman (Apr 3, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. I can't stop reading it.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 3, 2007)

that is a good book


----------



## Al-Razi (Apr 3, 2007)

Im Reading The Eye Of The World And It Is The Shit


----------



## Bunnysmex (Apr 3, 2007)

Memoirs of a Geisha, is brilliant

shame the film does not do it justice
still good costume designs

 

Huggles​


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Vasto_Lorde said:


> Im Reading The Eye Of The World And It Is The Shit



Alot of WoT fans consider that their favorite...to me the books get better after that....I loved The Great Hunt, Shadow Rising, Lord of Chaos, The Dragon Reborn....I think The Shadow Rising is my favorite.


----------



## Predator (Apr 3, 2007)

Vampire Chronicles 1-3

or The Passion or The Promise

either of those are my favorites


----------



## Spudly nin of krabcheese (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine is "The Lord of the Rings" by J.R.R. Tolkien. But I also really like "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee.


----------



## sakura989 (Apr 9, 2007)

i don't know i read about 5 books a week so i like harry potter i like howls moving castle any one seen the film:howls moving castle and sprited and away????? plz answer or pm me with ur answer


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2007)

My favorite book is probably still a book entitled The Cup of Morning Shadows, a fantasy novel by Rosemary Edghill. I read it way back in high school but I have yet to find a book I have enjoyed more. Which is interesting considering I didn't find the prequel particularly interesting.


----------



## stardust (Apr 13, 2007)

'The Bell Jar' - Sylvia Plath
'Catch 22' - Joseph Heller
'The Catcher in The Rye'- J.D Salinger
'Wicked' - Gregory Maguire
'Sterotype' - Claire Hennesy
'The Shining' - Stephen King
'Stargirl' - Jerry Spinelli


----------



## DragonKin (Apr 16, 2007)

uhhhhh.......Does Kurt Cobain's Journals count

If not then I think I'll refer to Th Wheel of Time series or maybe 'The Great Gatsby' (Polar opposites)


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 16, 2007)

I usually read anything from the Alien Series or AVP Series, others I have read were Robotech, Mechwarrior/Battletech, Wing Commander, basiclly anything sci-fi, been hoping they would do Gundam Novels next


----------



## Michi (Apr 16, 2007)

Lord of the Flies for me.


----------



## Homura (Apr 16, 2007)

Harry Potter of course and Wuthering Heights.


----------



## Junas (Apr 16, 2007)

My favorite book would be "The Thief of Always" by Clive Barker...


----------



## ronin_samurai (Apr 19, 2007)

permision to join this therad sir, (i am a newbie)

well, I like these books write by Tolkien....

-Lord of the Ring Trilogy

i think this guy was genius..... amazing man.... he had great imagination, and kinda nice to read about the greatest war on middle earth


----------



## tidus1 (Apr 29, 2007)

All of the Anne rice books.
The Hobbit and L.O.R By J.R.R. Tolkien
The Da Vinci Code By Dan Brown


----------



## kaiden (Apr 29, 2007)

eragon,such an awesome book,movie is lame tho


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 30, 2007)

The Tomorrow Series by John Marsden. They are incredible.


----------



## Nero (Apr 30, 2007)

I always loved Tolkien, Darren shawn isn't bad either my favourite will always be: Band Of Brothers


----------



## Naya (Apr 30, 2007)

It guess it is a russian book "Earth ways" by Svyatoslav Loginov.
However, of course, there are others favorite authors like Tolkien, Dostoyevskiy, some of the ukrainian authors...


----------



## Kyrou (May 2, 2007)

Haha my fav books i have alot but the 3 series i like the most are the LOTR trilogy the HP series and the Eragon Trilogy i really love fantasy books and those three have it all  xx Kyrou


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

kaiden said:


> eragon,such an awesome book,movie is lame tho



Man, I totally agree. The book was great, but the movie was TERRIBLE!!

Two favourite books of mine would have to be:
"A Million Little Pieces" by James Frey
and
"Chinese Cinderella" by Adeline Yen Mah


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 2, 2007)

Favorite books of mine are Hyperion by Dan Simmons, Star Wars Shatterpoint by Matt Stover and Stover's Revenge of the Sith novel.


----------



## Shuriken_Thrower (May 5, 2007)

The Count of Monte Cristo ^^


----------



## Star (May 5, 2007)

Twilight"  it's such a great book.


----------



## Senyth (May 7, 2007)

Harry Potter series.


----------



## Yamashiro Aoba (May 20, 2007)

False gods by Graham McNeil

Horus rising by Dan Abnett

Galaxy in flames by Ben Counter


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 21, 2007)

Harry Potter sucks


----------



## Hoshigaki (May 21, 2007)

Eragon - Eldest.


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (May 24, 2007)

Good Omens.


----------



## Hatake-sama (May 31, 2007)

Phantom by Susan Kay


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 7, 2007)

_The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger
_The Dirty Girls Social Club_ by Alicia Valdes-Rodriguez
_The Five People You Meet in Heaven_ by Mitch Albom


----------



## No More Flowers (Jun 7, 2007)

Herman Hesse: Siddhartha, Narcissus and Goldmund, Steppenwolf, Glass Bead Game
Umberto Eco: Name of the Rose, Foucault's Pendulum
Jorge Luis Borges: everything
H. P. Lovecraft: everything
Philip K. Dick: everything
Thomas Pynchon: Gravity's Rainbow
David Foster Wallace: Infinite Jest
Mark Z. Danielewski: House of Leaves

Yay books!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2007)

Harry Potter!!!


----------



## Avocado (Jun 12, 2007)

the chosen, Life of Pi, night.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 15, 2007)

Lord of the Rings by Tolkien ^^


----------



## Brand New (Jun 15, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> Harry Potter sucks



*backhands*

Hmmm......"The Phantom Toll Booth"


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmm that's a tough one. 

Salem's Lot - Stephen King
The Great and Secret Show - Clive Barker
Chronicles Trilogy - Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman

Are probably as close as I could come to pegging one down. I worked at a bookstore for a while, I really miss free books.


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jun 15, 2007)

The Dragon Reborn by Robert Jordan


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

A song of ice and fire series.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 15, 2007)

Cat's Cradle is a good book.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 18, 2007)

Memoirs of a Geisha is my favorite book. Hands down. The book is so deluxe, I don't even want to see the movie.

Dr. Crab sort of makes me sick though. VERY sick, actually.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

it's still LoTR for me >_>


----------



## Katsura (Jun 20, 2007)

The Wheel of Time series. I just love the extreme density of its plot, the intricate detail of its imaginary world and constructed languages, and complexity of relationships and interactions among characters. As 'The New York Times' so brilliantly put it ''Jordan has come to dominate the world that Tolkien began to reveal''


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 20, 2007)

The DaVinci Code and Dan Brown's other work. I couldn't put them down!


----------



## Suzume (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently it's Pride and Prejudice.  Oh, Mr. Darcy *swoons*


----------



## Avocado (Jun 21, 2007)

Night is a really good book. Its just terribly violent and gruesome.


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 21, 2007)

Currently _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 21, 2007)

...I don't really have a favorite book but, my favorite book that I have read recently is The Looking Glass Wars by Frank Beddor.


----------



## Yoshikage (Jun 28, 2007)

right now, it's a tie between three:
The Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z, both by Max Brooks

also The Book of Useless Information by Noel Botham


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 28, 2007)

Maximum Ride, by James Patterson.


----------



## OrcShinsen (Jun 28, 2007)

Ender's game, Ender's Shadow, Shadow of the Hegemon. The rest of the Ender series is *CRAP*


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jun 28, 2007)

Not Wanted on Voyage-Timothy Findley
Bridge To Terabithia - Katherine Patterson
The Book of Lost Things-John something..
The "Twilight" series-Stephanie Meyer
The Vampire Chronicles-Anne Rice
Keeping you a secret- the name slips my mind
Catcher in the Rye-J.D. Salinger
and what can I say, I love Harry Potter


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 30, 2007)

The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## AllAnimeFreak (Jul 1, 2007)

Uuummm.. See this one is tough. I would have to say, though. My favorite is either Midnight Bayou or Carolina Moon. Both by Nora Roberts... And btw... XD this is my first post here.  So.. yay.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jul 2, 2007)

seriously? no one has mentioned _On the Road_ by Jack Kerouac? Wow. 

Besides that one, I also love these: 	
_Slaughterhouse-Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut
_The Three Musketeers_ (& series) & _ The Count of Monte Cristo_ by Alexandre Dumas
_The Grapes of Wrath & Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck
_1984_ by George Orwell
_The Catcher in the Rye_ by J. D. Salinger
_Ulysses_ by James Joyce
_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ by Philip K. Dick
_The Crying of Lot 49_ by Thomas Pynchon
_Lord of the Rings + The Hobbit_ by J. R. R. Tolkien
_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ (& series) by Douglas Adams
and PLENTY of books that I haven't even read


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jul 2, 2007)

My favorite books are: The Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Leroux, The Phantom by Susan Kay and JRR Tolkien Books


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 2, 2007)

I liked the LOTR series a lot. 

The Thief Lord was good also, and Harry Potter is always a good read, even if you've already read it.


----------



## Journey (Jul 2, 2007)

I like a lot of nonfiction, but as far as fiction, probably "The Call of the Wild" by Jack London.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Jul 3, 2007)

Inkheart.Loved it. Inkspell was pretty awesome,too. What with two martens and Farid's fate,aswell as poor Dustfinger....loved 'em.


----------



## Eclair00 (Jul 3, 2007)

Memoirs of a Geisha, The Da Vinci Code (Dan Brown), Empress, A Thin Dark Line (Tami Hoag), The Exile (Allan Folsom), Scarlet Letter, Rebecca (Daphnie du Maurier), Touch the Dark (Karen Chance), Tithe (Holly Black). There are plenty others.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 3, 2007)

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
The Forgotten by Faye Kellermen


----------



## Bill (Jul 4, 2007)

The Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Wheel of Time and Riftwar.


----------



## Nero (Jul 4, 2007)

all books of darren shan i liked them veryy much!


----------



## Felt (Jul 4, 2007)

Battle Royale.


----------



## Silver666 (Jul 4, 2007)

Very difficult to choose...

Probably the Chronicles of Narnia series by CS Lewis. Imaginative, and full of magic! 
I also loved The Sight by David Clement-Davies. 
The Harry Potter series was superb. 
Inkheart was very good, though I haven't yet read the sequel, Inkspell.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jul 4, 2007)

Land Of The Lawnmower Weenies *GRINS*


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

Conan                                   .


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 5, 2007)

1.) The Holy Bible
2.) *The Dresden Files* Series by _Jim Butcher_

Out of the series, *Death Masks* is probably my favorite. Btw, they messed up the television series of the same name, don't bother watching it.


----------



## Ponzu (Jul 5, 2007)

The Diary of Anne Frank .


----------



## 5^th_Hokage (Jul 6, 2007)

_Lord of the rings_ by John R. R. Tolkien


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 6, 2007)

Darkside by Tom Becker.


----------



## Horizon (Jul 12, 2007)

The entire Lord Of The Rings series, [That includes the Silmarilion].
It always has been ever since i was 9. XD I was a big reader ever since my elementary days!
Then, next up is another main stream series, Harry Potter. They are just to fun to read. ^^


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

Judgment Day


----------



## Cloud Sylver (Jul 16, 2007)

The Pendragon series by D.J. McHale.


----------



## Poison (Jul 16, 2007)

This one book my friend got.


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 16, 2007)

The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy by Douglas Adams...
The first two in the series were great.  I love the subtle humor and the not so subtle humor.  First book I genuinely wanted to finish reading to see what would happen.


----------



## Iril (Jul 16, 2007)

Scar Night by Alan Campbell was pure genius. I think it was his first book?

A bit nasty in places, sort of fantasy/horror but not too over the top on the horror side.
 It a great story that is written well. I really want the second one now 

Runners up would be Northern Lights (I think it's called The Golden Compass in US as that is what the film seems to be called) and Shade's Children (better than the Sabriel series and used to be free, but now you have to buy it).


----------



## elextro (Jul 20, 2007)

I think mine would have to be Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card. Also, any book by Dickens has my attention.


----------



## Suzume (Jul 23, 2007)

Pride and Prejudice.  I'm a sucker for romance stories where the characters hate each other at first but then grow to love each other, and the fact that Mr. Darcy continued to love Elizabeth after she basically said that she hated his guts made it even sweeter


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 10, 2007)

The Count of Monte Cristo *sigh*, will I found a book as good as this one?? This book was the best read ever. One can't help but to fall in love with the Count.


----------



## Starpelt (Aug 10, 2007)

I have several favorites Dragon Riders of Pern
Magic's pawn
Magic's Promise
Brightly Burning


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 12, 2007)

Dune Messiah complex, touching, brutal and a work of philosophical and psychological intellectual specualtion on a superb level. It's well written as well.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2007)

I really don't have a favorite book. I either like them or dislike 'em. I supose the Bartimaeus trilogy really keep me going.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 13, 2007)

theif of time! ^^ terry pratchet books are always fun!


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

*The 25th Hour* by David Benioff. I don't know if I can say that it is my absolute favorite, but definitely in my top five.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 13, 2007)

I think my favorite books were "The vampire Chronicles" from Anne Rice, mainly the first four books. She really sumerges you into that world and gives you a lot of details. It has fantasy, philosophical issues, great characters, vivid descriptions,plot twists(specially when you read the second book) and many other great things. I would definitly recommend them. The only thing that i found weird was the bisexuality of virtually every single character,but hey, Naruto is filled with it.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2007)

Hard to say, but I suppose _Girl with a Pearl Earring_.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2007)

Stardust by Neil Gaiman is my favorite book.

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass by Lewis Carroll are also personal favorites.


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 4, 2007)

*I Am Legend* by Richard Matheson

Vampires <3333


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 23, 2007)

Meh I deffinately don't read enough. But if I have to pick, I'll say my favorite books are The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty and Anthem by Ayn Rand.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmm.does Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy count as one book?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I think it does pretty much, cause I've seen others mention it too.


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the book Eragon and Eldest (the movie for Eragon sucked)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2007)

The Eisenhorn Omnibus by Dan Abnett is pretty good.


----------



## mikoto_sen (Oct 2, 2007)

so far, my favorite book is _Shinju_ by Laura Joh Rowlandson...

it's the first(?) book of the Sano Ichiro series...
twelve books in total...

but I am yet to buy the other 11... *sigh*


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

Albert Camus : The Stranger


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

So many of them to remember, and they mostly fall into different categories. I've found myself enjoying Coffee table books now, for some reason.



Scorpion_ said:


> The Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Wheel of Time and Riftwar.



lol, I'm reading all those books now, actually. LotR and The Magician are books I read at least once a year.


----------



## kairikitten (Oct 4, 2007)

That's hard...ummm...

1. Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. This book is absolutely amazing!
2. A Great and Terrible Beauty by Libba Bray. 
3. wild roses by Deb Caletti.
4. Dreamland by Sarah Dessen.
5. This Lullaby by Sarah Dessen.
6. Fringe Girl by Valerie Frankel
7. Gone with the Wind by...forgot her name.
8. The Birth of Venus by Sarah...forgot her name. Blah.
9. Demon in my View by Amelia At-water Rhodes
10. Interview with the Vampire by Anne Rice.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 4, 2007)

The Bluest Eye. It was the only book I ever read that touched me on an emotional level.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Right now it is definitely the Kite Runner.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 7, 2007)

My favorite is Pendragon by DJ MacHale


----------



## Sagara (Oct 7, 2007)

Try the Innocent Man. It's GAR-ness is second only to Gai.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 7, 2007)

Favorite book...Ok...*starts to say naruto but doesn't*...Umm..."Where the red fern grows".....By "Wilson Rawls"....It's a awesome book even thought it's about hunting which I absoultly HATW with a flaming passion...Yup


----------



## ChocoKitten (Oct 8, 2007)

1.The Stand-Stephen King

2.The Nine Lives of Romeo Crumb-L.Rafkin


----------



## Hope (Oct 9, 2007)

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown.

It took me a while to get into it but once I did, I couldn't put it down.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 9, 2007)

My favourite book has been The Silmarillion by J R R Tolkien

Read it atleast 10 times back to front and I still keep going back for more


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 9, 2007)

"harry potter and the deathly hollows" and "naruto manga".


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

one who flew over the kukus nest


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 13, 2007)

Me has a new favourite alongside The Silmarillion 

IT is Memories of Ice by Steven Eriksonm, the third book of *A Tale of the Malazan book of the fallen*


----------



## Kage (Oct 17, 2007)

Of Mice and Men.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 17, 2007)

Sadly most books I read are non-fiction.

A lot of the fiction books I read let me down with their endings which I feel is the most important part of a story.  

If I had to choose one right now I would probably pick 'Angels and Demons' by Dan Brown.  I actually enjoyed this one much more than The Da Vinci Code (not that that one wasn't great).


----------



## FoolyCooly (Oct 19, 2007)

*Erikson*



Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> IT is Memories of Ice by Steven Eriksonm, the third book of *A Tale of the Malazan book of the fallen*



Great choice, my favorite series followed by: A Song of Ice and Fire and Mistborn(just finished the second book).

I was a puddle of tears at the end of _Memories of Ice._ I'm going to order _Reaper's Gale_ soon.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 23, 2007)

A Corner of the Universe


----------



## Bonten (Oct 23, 2007)

*The Picture Of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde*. Could relate to a lot in it plus it's just a great book.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 23, 2007)

_The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ by _Milan Kundera_

I believe I did not understand that book, but it captivated from the very first page.


----------



## Miss NF (Oct 23, 2007)

i think Watermelon by Marian Keyes . . .


----------



## FastandFurious (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine is "The Witcher" by Andrzej Sapkowski.


----------



## FlameHazel (Oct 23, 2007)

"Thief of time" by Terry Prattchett and "The Da Vinci Code " By Dan Brown


----------



## Goom (Oct 24, 2007)

Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Sura (Oct 25, 2007)

Master and Margarita By Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## SasukeUchiha99 (Oct 25, 2007)

All Naruto books written by Masashi Kishimoto.I also read the Naruto Comic Books.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 25, 2007)

^They mean real books, not manga/comics.

The Twilight series by Stephenie Meyer. Although Twilight, the first book, is my absolute favorite, I think.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 29, 2007)

FoolyCooly said:


> Great choice, my favorite series followed by: A Song of Ice and Fire and Mistborn(just finished the second book).
> 
> I was a puddle of tears at the end of _Memories of Ice._ I'm going to order _Reaper's Gale_ soon.



Yeah .... this series is great. Me reading the House of Chains currently. Memories of Ice is the highlight of the series IMO. I already have Reapers gale .. did u check out the fanclub for this series ?? 
the linkie is :

here

And yeah Potrait of Dorian Grey was a great read .....


----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 29, 2007)

Northern Lights by Philip Pullman and all his other books aswell


----------



## dangoyummy (Oct 30, 2007)

Memoirs of a Geisha, Wuthering Heights, and some other books i forgot about.


----------



## hyakku (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm more of an old school type of guy. Some of my favorites

The Aeneid
The Iliad
Gilgamesh
The Prince (Machiavelli)
Tao te Ching
Siddhartha (incredible book)
The Odyssey


----------



## RobinG (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd say my favorite is _Magician_ by Raymond Feist. At a close second _Fool's Fate_ by Robin Hobb. Great books. Besides _all_ Robin Hobb and Raymond Feist books (yes, I own every book in hardcover limited, muhah!) I mainly read dutch literature. So you guys wouldn't know them anyhow.


----------



## Undomiel (Nov 11, 2007)

All books from Molière.
Great ideas and ways to understand the most bizare people.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 12, 2007)

The Cleric Quintet by R.A. Salvatore, or, really, anything written by Salvatore I generally like, why? because he brings out the brutality in Dwarves.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 12, 2007)

My favorite book is The outsiders by s.e hinton.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 13, 2007)

Howl's Moving Castle and Memoirs of a Geisha.


----------



## Codde (Nov 14, 2007)

The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess if I were to pick one it would be David Copperfield. Its just a good story.


----------



## Cannah (Nov 16, 2007)

I like Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 16, 2007)

East of Eden by John Steinbeck....


----------



## stormrage (Nov 19, 2007)

The General's Daughter by Nelson de Mille.


----------



## aro (Nov 19, 2007)

Code said:


> The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas.



I tried reading that like eight times and just couldn't get into it. -.-*

At the moment I dig Wash This Blood Clean From My Hand by Fred Vargas, and I will eternally favor Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Iram_et_Dolorem (Nov 19, 2007)

*After Dark* by Haruki Murakami. I probably won't be able to recover from it. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2007)

River God - wilbur smith


----------



## spikyhello (Nov 20, 2007)

_1984_ by george orwell


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

Twilight-Stephenie Meyers


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 29, 2007)

The King in Yellow by Robert W. Chambers


----------



## Achaia (Dec 2, 2007)

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho

This is a book everyone needs to read.


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 5, 2007)

Anything by Laurell K. Hamilton. I'll read. Or anything that has to do with vampires.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Dec 10, 2007)

Memoirs of a geisha by arthur gold


----------



## Kamina (Dec 10, 2007)

Any of the Harry potter books.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

The first Wizard of Earthsea book....or 18 seconds.


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 10, 2007)

Paranoid Park

its a book about a kid who kills a police offiv=cer with his skateboard and he goes crazy


----------



## Sawako (Dec 13, 2007)

To Kill A Mockingbird is my favorite classic.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2007)

I, Lucifer and Heir to the Empire (trilogy).


----------



## attackoflance (Dec 24, 2007)

Wheel of Time series...if it cant be a series then the first book in the series


----------



## Dave (Dec 25, 2007)

DARKLY DREAMING DEXTER


----------



## pajamas (Dec 25, 2007)

Green Eggs and Ham!


----------



## ~Kawaii~Migiwa~ (Dec 27, 2007)

Twilight/New Moon/Eclipse..............all by stephine meyer...SHES AWSOME!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 27, 2007)

Socrates in Love by Kyoichi Katayama
Kira Kira by Cynthia Kadohata


----------



## Halo (Dec 27, 2007)

A Mighty Fortress by Steven Ozment
Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
Passage to India by E.M. Forester
Cheap Amusements by Kathy Peiss
Imagined Civil War by Alice Fahs
Great Gatsby by Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 28, 2007)

Count of Monte Cristo - Alexander Dumas
Three Musketeers - Alexander Dumas
Pride & Prejudice - Jane Austen
Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
Nicholas Nickleby - Charles Dickens
David Copperfield - Charles Dickens


----------



## Levithian (Dec 28, 2007)

*My present favorite? Mirror Mirror.*


----------



## CT_Fan (Dec 28, 2007)

Drizz't Novels (the most badass characters) by R.A Salvatore the best author
Wheel of Time series Robert Jordan May he rest in peace


----------



## slewy (Dec 29, 2007)

phantastes-george macdonald
Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam
lays of ancient rome


----------



## JJ (Jan 5, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen remains my favorite to this day.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 5, 2008)

My Favorite book of all time has to be _The Phantom of the Opera_ by Gaston Leroux, though *Phantom* by Susan Kay is a close second


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2008)

NJO, X-Wing Squadron, I Lucifer.


----------



## Aircraftman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Plage and Caligula by Albert Camus - I love the existentialism and his friendship with Sartre 

Discipline and Punish by Michel Foucault 

The innocent man by Jonh Grisham - A fascinating and sad non-fictional book


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

Aircraftman said:


> The Plage and Caligula by Albert Camus - I love the existentialism and his friendship with Sartre



good man. 

camus is my personal deity. XD


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

I have many... but the Count of Monte Cristo is the cream of the crop for me.

Close to Black Tulips. Also by Alexandre Dumas.


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Jan 6, 2008)

Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 6, 2008)

Too hard to choose. 

I'd say most things by Vonnegut, Gene Wolfe, Zelazny, Asimov, and Tolkien. 

Very vague, I know.


----------



## Bill (Jan 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> lol, I'm reading all those books now, actually. LotR and The Magician are books I read at least once a year.


I have read almost every single book by Feist, i love to read them. 


I have now almost finished reading_ A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin. A book that i like and dislike at the same time for i do not enjoy some of his writing style, i do however like the story!


----------



## Antonin Artaud (Jan 8, 2008)

Hard to say... probably "62: A Model Kit" by Julio Cortazar. But there are just too many books to say...


----------



## Toby (Jan 13, 2008)

Obviously, this is hard to answer because people can get new favourites over time. I am currently rediscovering the joy of the postmodern literature, which is somewhat philosophical and sociological at the same time, like a synthesis of the two. My favourite in this genre is Jean Baudrillard's .

If you have seen Getbackers or The Matrix, you can basically imagine the philosophy of the misconstrued reality, right? Well, this is all about that, and an extension of the sociological theme of the social construction of reality - how we create concepts of society from what originally is merely an idea, and substitute the first reality for another, thus losing the original.

How I love this book. I must make a note to people who are in doubt about whether they would like sociology, it is not a subject only for radical feminists and socialists, vegans etcetera. No, sociology is a subject which confronts all sort of opinions, so if you merely like to critically analyse society, this subject is interesting for you. If you find the concept of television, its "reality TV" form, and the idea of government absurd, this is the valley in which you would like to roam. A perfect clash with reality for political scientists and philosophers too, if I may add.


----------



## Antonin Artaud (Jan 15, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Obviously, this is hard to answer because people can get new favourites over time. I am currently rediscovering the joy of the postmodern literature, which is somewhat philosophical and sociological at the same time, like a synthesis of the two. My favourite in this genre is Jean Baudrillard's .
> 
> If you have seen Getbackers or The Matrix, you can basically imagine the philosophy of the misconstrued reality, right? Well, this is all about that, and an extension of the sociological theme of the social construction of reality - how we create concepts of society from what originally is merely an idea, and substitute the first reality for another, thus losing the original.
> 
> How I love this book. I must make a note to people who are in doubt about whether they would like sociology, it is not a subject only for radical feminists and socialists, vegans etcetera. No, sociology is a subject which confronts all sort of opinions, so if you merely like to critically analyse society, this subject is interesting for you. If you find the concept of television, its "reality TV" form, and the idea of government absurd, this is the valley in which you would like to roam. A perfect clash with reality for political scientists and philosophers too, if I may add.



I totally agree with you. Baudrillard is one of the best postmodern authors and his development of the simulacrum is absolutely inspiring. Although i wouldn't classify him as "literature". IMO literature have had its postmodernism in authors like Pessoa, Artaud, Robbe Grillet and even Kafka... nor to mention classical icons... the beauty of the non-linear History...


----------



## zeroakatsuki (Jan 18, 2008)

*?*

wow favorite book..hmmm...can't realy decide between fifteen.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 18, 2008)

Lords of Discipline by Pat Conroy. I don't really read that much but that book I really liked.


----------



## 封ちから (Jan 18, 2008)

they are 《the Odd School of Odd Power》by Bat，《the Odd Brochures during Nights》by Boyong Ma
Hope I have translated the names of the books correctly。


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 18, 2008)

I enjoy reading a broad taste of literature, I really enjoy classics but Bloodline by Cate Kary. and of course the sequel Bloodline reckoning....


----------



## Lumineon (Jan 21, 2008)

_Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding.  This book makes me so sad, yet I feel compelled to reread it time after time again because it was so brilliantly written.  It's so much more than a story about kids stranded on an island.


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2008)

"Angels and Demons" by Dan Brown. Big Bang vs. The Big Boss ftw.


----------



## kairikitten (Jan 23, 2008)

Anything by Deb Caletti. Right now The Nature of Jade and wild roses. I love A Great and Terrible Beauty series as well.


----------



## Auraka (Jan 24, 2008)

TheTwilight book-series by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2008)

The watchmen, cirque du freak/darren shan saga series.


----------



## testxxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

1984 is becoming really interesting, from what I read so far its really good and is going on my favs.


----------



## Rinnegan (Feb 5, 2008)

Tough one ain't it...

For the strong feelings that it provoked in me, "Wuthering Heights" by E. Brontë. I read it all in one night. I couldn't put it down and the following day I couldn't even go to university because I needed to sleep after such a night!

I also like "heart of darkness" by Joseph Conrad, because the whole novella is very "hazy". I like vague, hazy things.

Well, it's not a book per se, it's a play, but this is my all-time favourite: Waiting for Godot by Samuel Beckett. I mean, a play where nothing happens... twice. Brilliant


this 

In case anyone is interested. I love that scene, when Lucky's told to "think" and ends up reeling off some kind of stream of consciousness-like monologue


----------



## chilldo (Feb 5, 2008)

Aldous Huxley's Island ranks very high for me. I love reading things that are dialogue driven. I also love the idea of looking into a world the opposite of something like a 1984 or Brave New World and examine a society where we're doing it right.


----------



## beads (Feb 5, 2008)

Battle Royale. Period.


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ agreed

Gossip girl is also my favorite.


----------



## sheena (Feb 16, 2008)

twilight it's a good book


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 22, 2008)

I've really fallen in love with 'Pride and Prejustice' by Jane Austen.
I can't really say, why, but I was so fascinated while reading that book, I couldn't stop reading until the end!^^


----------



## Rinnegan (Feb 22, 2008)

MileyWinters said:


> I've really fallen in love with 'Pride and Prejustice' by Jane Austen.
> I can't really say, why, but I was so fascinated while reading that book, I couldn't stop reading until the end!^^



I'm reading it for the second time. It's not my cup of tea though  But I have to, for university


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows...


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't remember one single one, and it mostly depends on my mood (and subsequently how I think about the book). atm... can't decide.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Most recent favourite book is Digital Fortress by Dan Brown.

I initially bought it because it spoke of encryption and such, but about 100 pages in to the book I just couldn't put it down.


----------



## Major (Feb 24, 2008)

*Utopia* will always be my favorite


----------



## Huike (Feb 24, 2008)

It's a hard question. Certainly one of my favourite books would have to be Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.



The Major said:


> *Utopia* will always be my favorite



Utopia by Thomas More...?


----------



## Wilham (Feb 25, 2008)

The Good Guy by Dean Koontz.


----------



## iSpecs (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine's a two-way tie between Xenocide by Orson Scott Card and Darkly Dreaming Dexter by Jeff Lindsay (the basis for the show Dexter).


----------



## TheDarkHunter (Feb 27, 2008)

The Dark Hunter series by Kenyon is my favorite (link in signature). I like a bunch of paranormal romances and fantasy books. I am not much into realistic books but I do like a few history fiction books.


----------



## FoolyCooly (Feb 28, 2008)

One of Steven Erikson's Malazan books... don't make me choose.


----------



## GreyLi (Mar 2, 2008)

Terry Pratchett - Крадец на Време (I dunno how is the translation in english .. may be .. a thief of time?)


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 2, 2008)

GreyLi said:


> Terry Pratchett - Крадец на Време (I dunno how is the translation in english .. may be .. a thief of time?)



The one with monks and the 5th horseman of the apocalypse? 'Cause if so that is Thief of Time-a fantastic novel, amongst Pratchett's best.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2008)

Twilight, atm.


----------



## Kikira (Mar 3, 2008)

The Time Twister-by Jenny Nemo. childish, but I love it


----------



## Jessie (Mar 3, 2008)

It differs really but for a classic i like 'of mice and men' and a more modern day book, at the moment I love twilight =]


----------



## Ico (Mar 3, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange~by Anthony Burgess.


----------



## karaseechakra (Mar 8, 2008)

_a swift pure cry_ was deffinately one of the most brilliant and tradgic books i have ever read i was hooked right from page one  it's worth reading.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 9, 2008)

Phillip Pullman's 'His Dark Materials' trilogy and 'Charlie and the Chocolate Factory' by Roald Dahl.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Mar 9, 2008)

Dante Alighieri's Inferno.  It's amazing!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 10, 2008)

Does playboy count?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Dante's Divine Comedy, No Country For Old Men, and The Lady with the Dog(short story) are my favorites at this moment.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2008)

Dante's Inferno, Siddharta, 1984, Fiesta, Neuromancer, The Man in the High Castle. Those are the first that came in mind.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm... My favorite books (and also most recent) would be the twilight series 

I read through that in a heart beat. I'm surprised nobody else brought it up...


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 11, 2008)

Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## Cair (Mar 12, 2008)

Rules of the Road...by an author whose name I forgot.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2008)

The Three Musketeers by Alexandre Dumas
Journey to the centre of the earth and Twenty thousand leagues under the sea by Jules Verne.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 12, 2008)

Right now:

1894 by George Orwell
The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas
Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Wingmay (Mar 17, 2008)

I like a series of books by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes right now I've read each book more then 3 times..
[In the forest of the night, Demon in my view, Midnight predator, Shattered Mirror, Falcon dance, Hawksong, Snakecharm, and Wolfcry.]


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

read mystery of the aleph- very intriguing book about the concept of infinity, and research of George Cantor on the concept


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 30, 2008)

Twilight


----------



## Rooster455 (Apr 1, 2008)

Temple by Matthew Rielly.

Hell, I love all of his books except for Hell Island. That what I just like.


----------



## Kyriel_Rook (Apr 1, 2008)

*Burnt offerings, favorite, Rice, King, Straub.*


----------



## Levithian (Apr 1, 2008)

Kyriel_Rook said:


> *Burnt offerings, favorite, Rice, King, Straub.*



*Me as well.*


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Apr 3, 2008)

Twilight,New Moon and Eclipse by Stephine Meyer. And Vampire Kisses by Ellen Schreiber.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 4, 2008)

Vampire D slayer series.


----------



## molco (Apr 5, 2008)

That has to be "Rebecca" by Daphne du Maurier and "The Shadow of the Wind" (La sombra del viento) by Carlos Ruiz Zafón. Both very memorable.


----------



## Kyriel_Rook (Apr 10, 2008)

No Country For Old Men
I loved that one..


----------



## Gaara=] (Apr 10, 2008)

I have quite a few, I'll list two; Noughts and Crosses: Malorie Blackman
The It Girl series: Cecily Von Ziegesar. They are both really good and I love the way the authors write.


----------



## exceller (Apr 11, 2008)

"The Picture of Dorian Gray" (Oscar Wilde) is my favorite book. It's an absolute must-read for all types of readers.


----------



## Dementia (Apr 17, 2008)

If I had to pick one, then without a doubt it's "Alice In Wonderland and Through the Looking-Glass" by Lewis Carrol. I love it. Maybe it is a "child book", but no other story ever consumed me as much.


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 17, 2008)

"Portrait of a Lady" by Henry James. Reading for entertainment has lost its touch with me(who would be reading when you can be shooting up people in COD4 with your buddies), now I purely read for gain.


----------



## misu-chan (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm im not sure x.x the catcher in the rye maybe >_<
and all vampire books >O<


----------



## Mashy (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't have one yet, but I really fancy the Adventures of Sherlock Holmes. ^^


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Apr 23, 2008)

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## big bird fly (Apr 26, 2008)

thisi am reading Kanokon manga. the story is On the very first day that innocent country boy, Oyamada Kouta, transfers to a city high school, the prettiest girl in school asks him to meet her alone. They meet in the music room, all alone. Her shining hair and entreating eyes! Her flushed cheeks! Her sweet lips! Her...fox tail?!! Who is this mysterious and alluring girl and just what does she want with unsuspecting Kouta? i read it on here   .i want to enlarge of my view.so i want to know what books you like ,can you give me more .thank you.


----------



## Hay-Hay (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't decided. Anything written by Dean Koontz or Tami Hoag is fine by me.


----------



## illyana (May 17, 2008)

The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini.


----------



## yes (May 17, 2008)

TWILIGHT!! by Stephanie Meyer just finished reading it 20 minutes ago


----------



## beads (May 17, 2008)

MuSiCfReAk said:


> TWILIGHT!! by Stephanie Meyer just finished reading it 20 minutes ago


The girls at my school talk about that book nonstop.


----------



## yes (May 17, 2008)

beads said:


> The girls at my school talk about that book nonstop.


it because its a really good book


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 19, 2008)

Cured by Fire by Tim Miclaurin


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Honestly, I can't pick even if I forced myself. No book was THAT outstanding to me to be called my favourite.


----------



## Beluga (May 19, 2008)

The Other Side of the Story - Marian Keyes


----------



## Dark Aether (May 20, 2008)

Warriors: Into the Wild.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2008)

Other than the Harry Potter books, I loved:

Namesake (reminds me a lot of myself)
Kite Runner (reminds me a bit of Namesake, and had an awesome ending)


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 20, 2008)

To Kill a Mockingbird is one of the books I love...

To kill one is a Sin ya know!


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (May 30, 2008)

-1984
-The Lord of the Rings
-The Hobbit
-Ender quartet
-The Jungle
-The Wheel of Time (series)
-Catcher in the Rye
-Hitchhiker's Guide (series)
-One Hundred Years of Solitude


----------



## † Hinotori † (Jun 9, 2008)

Deffinately Shibumi by Trevenian  And then comes anything written by Stephen King


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 9, 2008)

My favs are:

- Twlight (series) Stephenie Meyer
- The Host - Stephenie Meyer
- Beyond the deep woods (series) Chris Riddl & Paul Stewart
- Harry Potter - JK Rowling
- All the Jill Mansell books
- Shopaholic - Sophie Kinsella


----------



## Shiro-chan3 (Jun 13, 2008)

The entire Uglies series by Scott Westerfeld,_ Changing Tunes_, and _Dream*Weaver_.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 26, 2008)

_O Meu Pe de Laranja Lima by José Mauro de Vasconcelos_

I almost read it 20 times and after every reading I enjoyed much more than before


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

I love The Shining by Stephen King.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 3, 2008)

The Little Prince by Antoine de Saint Exupéry.


It is simple and yet profound, i've tried my hardest to get as many people as possible to read it but ironically they miss the message of people taking themselves too seriously and pass it off as merely a kids book.


----------



## Jiraya. (Jul 14, 2008)

Harry Potter obviously


----------



## Major (Jul 15, 2008)

I love

Utopia
The Republic
In the Belly of the Beast
Catch-22
Perfume
Pride and Prejudice
Deterring Democracy
The World as I see it
The Ecology of Commerce


----------



## PerveeSage (Jul 15, 2008)

Fahrenheit 451. its not fiction, its interpretative prophecy.


----------



## Bushin (Jul 15, 2008)

The entire "Vampire chronicles" series by Ann Rice 

The collected works of Wilfred Owen

"Circle of the Five" Trilogy by Trudi Canavan

To name but a few


----------



## Major (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> I love The Shining by Stephen King.


 That's no real surprise.  You just like men pulling funny faces 



PerveeSage said:


> Fahrenheit 451. its not fiction, its interpretative prophecy.


 It is an awesome book.  I should've added it to my list.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 15, 2008)

-Andromeda Strain
-War of the Worlds
-Time Machine
-Island of Dr. Moreau
-1984
-Night


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly, I can't pick even if I forced myself. Too many have been far beyond awesome.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

A Storm of Swords, by George R.R. Martin.  Best book in the best series ever (except for maybe Lord of the Rings).


----------



## Major (Jul 16, 2008)

Sky is Over said:


> -Andromeda Strain
> -War of the Worlds
> -Time Machine
> -Island of Dr. Moreau
> ...


 Another awesome one I forgot. X3



Nae'blis said:


> Honestly, I can't pick even if I forced myself. Too many have been far beyond awesome.


 Same, every time someone lists a book, I'm like, damn I forgot about that one


----------



## Rei (Jul 16, 2008)

Warriors (all three series) by Erin Hunter. pek
it's awesome. yes, it is a cat book. ._.
cat's are awesome~ 
you could learn something from them..
I already have~~ pek


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 18, 2008)

flaubert's _madame bovary_, garcia marquez' _one hundred years of solitude_ and rafik schami's _a handful of stars_


----------



## Mitsukiu (Jul 22, 2008)

"Fevre Dream" by George R.R Martin and "I am leyend" by Richard Matheson


----------



## Cair (Jul 22, 2008)

_Specials_ by Scott Westerfeld. pek


----------



## GsG (Jul 22, 2008)

Animal Farm

It's the only book that I was required to read in school that I actually enjoyed reading (I didn't like any of the others).  Having already disliked so many books, this one was enjoyable so I'll give it praise and the number one spot for it.


----------



## kaileena (Jul 24, 2008)

I really like the 4th book of the Harry Potter series. It's really wonderful .


----------



## Mori (Jul 26, 2008)

The Chrysalids 
The Crucible 
Animal Farm
Hamlet
Twelfth Night


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

I do not have any one book that I call a favorite but I do have a list of favorites (in no particular order)...

The Prince by Niccolo Machiavelli
Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison
The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexander Dumas

I am sure there is more but nothing else comes to mind right now...
I'll add to this list as time goes on...


----------



## Black★Star (Aug 7, 2008)

Books by Dan Brown are always good but my two fav. have to be Angels and Demons and The Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll just post my favorite series. Manga and all. 

Series of Unfortunate Events
Private
Death Note

pek


----------



## Luftslott (Aug 9, 2008)

The _Stephanie Plum_ series by Janet Evanovich


----------



## Illuminating (Aug 13, 2008)

The Lotr.
La nausée.
The Roman.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 14, 2008)

Watership Down
Bag of Bones
The Talsiman
Black House


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 14, 2008)

Luftslott said:


> The _Stephanie Plum_ series by Janet Evanovich



Good series.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 17, 2008)

. _The House of the Scorpion_ - Nancy Farmer
. _Wizard's Holiday_ - Diane Duane
. _Fever 1793_ - Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## Medic Nin Hikari (Aug 25, 2008)

The Twilight Saga ^.^


----------



## herczeg (Aug 26, 2008)

Pratchett's Discworld books (especially the Watch series) and the Good Omens


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 31, 2008)

2 children book
comet 9 live
and 
nive live of the adventure cat
streetcar name desire,a raisin in the sun and mice of men
oh yeah the Edgar Allen Poe literature as well


----------



## Chee (Aug 31, 2008)

Right now its Bag of Bones.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Sep 2, 2008)

_Urth : Book of the New Sun_ - Gene Wolfe


----------



## Eastwood (Sep 3, 2008)

Right now I have three favorites...

American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis
Eleanor Rigby by Douglas Coupland
Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 11, 2008)

It's hard to pick a favorite book. It's not like I keep going back to one book over and over. Rather, I have favorite series and the like. Like, I love The Darkness series by Harry Turtledove. 
The closest thing to a favorite book would probably be To Reign in Hell by Steven Brust.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

If I had to choose one, it'd be 1984 by George Orwell.

However, that's until I find a new book to supplant it, which had been unsuccessful so far in the last near-decade or so.


----------



## Connie (Sep 14, 2008)

Ah, _1984_ has been a long time favorite of mine, along with _The Kite Runner_.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 19, 2008)

The Ancient One by T.A. Barron.

That or his Lost Years of Merlin series.


----------



## Republican (Oct 4, 2008)

_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov or _The Call of Cthulhu_/_Rats in the Walls_ by H.P. Lovecraft. If I had to choose the next few, there would probably be some Ann Coulter and C.S. Lewis and Frank L. Baum thrown in. Who knows. Maybe Melville.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 4, 2008)

Fight Club or 1984


----------



## Hybrid_Theory (Oct 12, 2008)

The Twilight Series, and Eragon, Eldest by Christopher Paolini, and King Dork.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 12, 2008)

^Seems ye needs to explore the library more.

My current all time favorite is_ The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle _by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 13, 2008)

"the joke" Milan Kundera....Parfume-Patrick Suskind

great books


----------



## Huike (Oct 17, 2008)

Would probably have to go with Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami. But there's many years of reading ahead...


----------



## Coconut (Oct 30, 2008)

Lord of the flies - William Golding


----------



## Ziko (Oct 30, 2008)

No books have hooked me more then the Harry Potter series. And if I had to pick a favourite it has to be The Goblet of Fire. Though, I don't read alot of books.


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

For the longest time i could never choose just one. but i think there is one that stands out a bit from the rest now. One of the few i've read more then once Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Xgamer245 (Nov 3, 2008)

I need help finding a book, not sure if this belongs here or not.
Im nota a avid book reader but I read fanfiction. I been trying to read books but I can't seam to get attached to a book and the last book I read that got me attached was Battle Royale. The problem is that I need to find a book to read for school and it has to be fiction and revolves around fantasy (Magic, swords, yada yada.) The thing is that I've looked but I can't find one that I think I would be interested in...and I don't like to medieval like settings.
I thought I could read Brave Story but its not an American Author. I need HELP I just can't find a book tha I would get interested with and would have very memorable characters...


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Nov 3, 2008)

Dragons Keep. by Janet Lee Carey.


----------



## Fran (Nov 3, 2008)

Give me, Vladmir Nabokov's Lolita, Bret Ellis American Psycho, and Terry Pratchett's Wyrd Sisters.

Oh, bliss.

edit: Adam's THHGTTG.


----------



## Sen (Nov 6, 2008)

I have several, it varies by my mood.  

Animal Farm by George Orwell, Frankenstein by Mary Shelley, Lord of the Flies by William Golding, Dragonflight by Anne McCaffrey (as well as others in that series) and the Harry Potter series by JK Rowling.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 6, 2008)

I could never pick just one.

_Slaughter-House Five_ by Kurt Vonogut

_Jitterbug Perfume_ by Tom Robbins

_East of Eden_ by John Steinbak

_Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell_ by Susan Clarke

With my current favorite series being _His Dark Materials_ by Phillup Pullman.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2008)

Any one of Tolkiens books, or Brisingr


----------



## Javs (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, there is no more difficult thing to ask me than what my favorite book is. I buy books as much as I can (either with my own pocket money or as occasional gifts). So I have quite a number I've read, enjoyed, and tucked lovingly away.

I love all of them, and my favorite changes nearly every other week.

For now though, my favorite would have to be _'Me Talk Pretty One Day'_ by David Sedaris. It's a collection of seriously chuckle-inducing essays that manage to be touching and solemn at the same time. I picked the book out of a random whim, and I'm now out to collect the author's other books of essays now.


----------



## E (Nov 11, 2008)

Green Eggs and Ham - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2008)

A song of Ice and Fire by George R. R. Martin is currently my fave


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2008)

1. And Then There Were None, by Agatha Christie

2. Harry Potter, by J.K. Rowling

3. Lord of the Rings, by J.R.R. Tolkien

4. Tokyo Tower, by Lily Franky

5. Selfish Gene, by Richard Dawkins

6. Many Lives, Many Masters, by Brian Weiss


----------



## ZenWins (Nov 20, 2008)

House of Leaves by Mark Z Danielewski

also ...

Running with Scissors by Augusten Burroughs


----------



## Light Yagami (Nov 26, 2008)

I just started to read _I Am Legend_ by Richard Matheson. It's actually so amazing. I mean, I loved the movie but I love this even more (:


----------



## Spica (Dec 2, 2008)

I LOVE Around the World in 80 Days by Jules Verne.


----------



## FrackoftheHeathens (Dec 2, 2008)

Dead Beat by Jim Butcher

Holes by Louis Sachar 

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## Sagara (Dec 2, 2008)

_Natsuo Kirino's Out_

Only one I can think of now. So meh.


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 8, 2008)

_A Tale of Two Cities_ by Charles Dickens


----------



## Mashy (Dec 9, 2008)

Yasha said:


> 1. And Then There Were None, by Agatha Christie


Oh my god yes


If a finish a book, and feel as if I have just wrestled 5 leopards with one hand, then it has the honour of being inducted into my Favourites List. 


1. *Lolita* - Vladimir Nabokov

2. *The Reticence of Lady Anne* - Saki [short story]

3. *Perfume* - Patrick Suskind

4. *The Picture of Dorian Gray* - Oscar Wilde

5. *Oil of Dog* - Ambrose Bierce [I love short stories _a lot_. The succinctness adds to the impact, I reckon.]

6. *Sherlock Holmes* short stories by Arthur Conan Doyle

7. *On the Suffering of the World* - Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 9, 2008)

Tales of the Cthulhu Mythos


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 14, 2008)

Walden - Henry David Thoreau

Catcher in the Rye- J.D. Salinger

The Hobbit- J.R.R. Tolkien

The Harry Potter Series- J.K. Rowling

Dracula- Bram Stoker

Collection of Short Stories and Poems- Edgar Allan Poe

And I really want to read The Count of Monte Cristo and And Then There Were None


----------



## Baluskavitch (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh man, I'm usually reluctant to pick favorites, but... but... but....

I think I'm gonna have to go with The Bell Jar, by Sylvia Plath. I've not ever identified with a character more strongly than I did with the protagonist.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to add _Memoirs of a Geisha_ to my favourite list. What a page-turner.




Dark Plague said:


> And I really want to read The Count of Monte Cristo and And Then There Were None



Go ahead with the And Then There Were None. It's super delicious, in a dark way.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm reading Samarkand by Amin Maalouf , it is such a great book.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2008)

The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien

It by Stephen King

At The Mountains of Madness by H.P. Lovecraft

Watership Down by Richard Adams


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 16, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Walden - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Catcher in the Rye- J.D. Salinger
> 
> ...


You should read it NOW!! I wonder if I'm ever going to read a better book, it's been my number one for years. 

My fave list has been the same for a while, but now there are two books which have made it to my top 5:

1- The Count of Monte Cristo
2- Twilight series (first 3 books)
3- Warlord Trilogy
*4- The Time Traveler's Wife
5- The Book Thief *

I doubt that the position of the first three books (or 7!!) will ever change I still re-read them whenever I have time.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 16, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> You should read it NOW!! I wonder if I'm ever going to read a better book, it's been my number one for years.
> 
> My fave list has been the same for a while, but now there are two books which have made it to my top 5:
> 
> ...



Ha ha 

I bought the book I just haven't gotten around to doing it.


----------



## happygolucky (Dec 16, 2008)

omg Gary Paulsen please. 

Hatchet. <3


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 16, 2008)

I know they're both brilliantly flawed pieces of literature, but my two favourite books so far would have to be _Maia_ by Richard Adams and _Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 16, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Go ahead with the And Then There Were None. It's super delicious, in a dark way.



Yea, I watched a production of The Mousetrap and looked up Christie online. And I came across that book (there's a band named after it too apparently). Read a little about it but not enough to know the ending.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Yea, I watched a production of The Mousetrap and looked up Christie online. And I came across that book (there's a band named after it too apparently). Read a little about it but not enough to know the ending.



Try avoid the spoilers as best you can. Knowing the ending in advance will take away 99% of the fun.


----------



## boognishrising (Dec 17, 2008)

this is my first post. My favorite books (most read) are Brave New World, followed by Tales of Ordinary Madness, by Bukowski. they both bring me peace, in different ways.


----------



## H E C T I C (Dec 21, 2008)

'Battle Royale'.

Maybe 'Dragons of the lost sea', as well.


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Jan 1, 2009)

The Unbearable Lightness Of Being and The Catcher In The Rye.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jan 3, 2009)

Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh.  It so far as had the biggest impact on my life, the way I view things, and ultimately the type of person I have molded myself into.  It's probably not the greatest book to mold you life by, but it's had the most profound affect on me and therefore earns it's rightful place as my favourite book.


----------



## Ina (Jan 9, 2009)

*Gone With The Wind* - Margaret Mitchell

*Alchemist* - Paulo Coelho

*Perfume* - Patrick Süskind

*Darkly Dreaming Dexter* - Jeff Lindsay


----------



## Nikolaevna (Jan 10, 2009)

Ina said:


> *Gone With The Wind* - Margaret Mitchell
> 
> *Alchemist* - Paulo Coelho
> 
> ...



My favourite book is also Perfume 


Really now, it's one of the most original books you'll ever find!


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 10, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange-Anthony Burgess.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Battle Royale (the novel, not the manga adaptation) by Koushun Takami
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert A. Heinlein
I Am America (And So Can You) by Stephen Colbert
Animal Farm by George Orwell
Pendragon series by DJ McHale
Cirque du Feak series by Darren Shan


----------



## Leah (Jan 24, 2009)

Twilight and Harry Potter.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 24, 2009)

The Things They Carried by Tim O'Brien.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Battle Royale- Koushun Takami
Neuromancer- William Gibson
And I'm drawing a blank on the rest...


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't read much. Water for Elephants is currently my fave though.


----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 27, 2009)

hard to say..there are books for every mood..
some i love because of the story some because of the writing style..some for the humor some for all of this reasons

and I can't remember them all

so in no special order:

*Salinger, Jerome David: The Catcher in the Rye

Richard Milward: Apples 

Alice Walker: the colour purple

J.K.Rowling: Harry Potter 1-7

George Orwell 1984 //also: Animal Farm by George Orwell

Truman Capote: In cold Blood

Douglas Adams: Guide to the Galaxy(complete series)

Ken Follett: The Pillars of the Earth

Stephen King & Peter Straub: Black House

Elizabeth George; Linley book series^^

J.W.v.Goethe: Faust I

well and some other german classics as well



*


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 28, 2009)

The outsiders and numerous James paterson and stephen king books....especially "'salem's lot" 

jesus that was a good book.


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 29, 2009)

The beauty that is Isabell Allende's writing (despite that I have to read the translated version from Spanish). The first book I ever read by her: Eva Luna. I can read that over and over and over and over. I've never had a book give me hope before, but that one did.


----------



## House (Jan 31, 2009)

Probably Aldous Huxley's Brave New World.


----------



## Kokokazoo2 (Feb 5, 2009)

1984 and letters from the earth are good


----------



## Tyger (Feb 5, 2009)

i really liked Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes


----------



## Crackers (Feb 5, 2009)

I really loved Albert Camus's The Stranger, but I think Marry Shelley's Frankenstein has earned a spot for my favorite.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a hard thing to try and narrow down, but I'll give you what i got off the top of my head page turner, William Goldman's Control, thought provoker, Frank Herbert's Children of Dune, and satire, Joesph Heller's Catch 22.


----------



## Sannin Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2009)

So far I favor Paradise Lost and Paradise Regained by John Milton.


----------



## Indiea (Feb 8, 2009)

Well its hard to choose a favorite, but I think mine would be The Alchemist by Paolo Coelho.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't judge me, but its Harry Potter and the Philsopher's stone. 
I read it so much as a child, the back and front have come off, and theres a chapter missing.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 8, 2009)

Alchemist-Paulo Coelho...


----------



## ShadowStep (Feb 8, 2009)

Dan Brown~ The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Naruto91310 (Feb 8, 2009)

Temeraire by Naomi Novik:It shows us the world of Dragons from a absolutly difrent angel
Whats soo great and sweet is the relasiondhip between the dragon the his master-Laurence


----------



## Kender (Feb 17, 2009)

it is hard to pick one

The Stand - Stephen King
The First Law - Joe Abercrombie
Song of Ice and Fire - George R R Martin (if he ever finishes it!)
Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn - Tad Williams


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 18, 2009)

Lolita ~ Vladmir Nabokov

nipa~!


----------



## viKtiMized (Feb 18, 2009)

I love Neil Gaiman. Good Omen is one of my fav book.
OMG this is my very first post here!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a four way tie between _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell, _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley, _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ by Ernest Hemingway and _The Grapes of Wrath_ by John Steinbeck.

I guess it's something about that period of literature that fascinates me.


----------



## isanon (Feb 23, 2009)

single favorit book would be "män som hatar kvinnor" - Stig Larsson

but over all series would be the deveryseries by katherine kerr


----------



## RandomShinigami (Feb 24, 2009)

My favorite book would most definitley be the House of Night  series.


----------



## Clue (Feb 24, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen.  I could read it over and over again.

My favorite series is either the Harry Potter series or the Sookie Stackhouse series.  I love them both so much.


----------



## GsG (Feb 25, 2009)

The Tale of Peter Rabbit by Beatrix Potter 

Actually, it's Animal Farm by George Orwell.  It's the only book that I actually enjoyed and wanted to read in school.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2009)

l. ron hubbard's battlefield earth tops my list...


----------



## Infinite Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

For me it is a tie between,

My unabridged collection of Edgar Allen Poe and A Star Called Henry, By Rody Doyle.


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2009)

Mingming said:


> l. ron hubbard's battlefield earth tops my list...



oh you  quit baiting



we just finished 1984 in school. it liked it, a lot. 

but my favorite book is still probably _the great gatsby_. it's part soap-opera, part inspiring tale of what it means to be "american"

i *really* need to get into some books outside of the required readings of my school.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 2, 2009)

fave book... hmmm... that's a hard one

but it would have to be...




the collins english dictionary and thesaurus. i need to know how to spell things!

cold mountain by charles frasier
the damage done by warren fellows
romeo and juliet - need i saw who wrote this?
hamlet - as above
up the line to death, an anthology of war poems 1914-1918
philip pullman's books (dark materials trilogy, and sally lockheart tetralogy)

and plenty others, i'm sure!



bluebella - the first three harry potter books were (well, still are) awesome! i loved them sooooo much. i have all the books, but my faves are the first three. well, maybe the prisoner of azkaban is my fave......


----------



## demonSPAWN (Apr 4, 2009)

Paper Towns by John Green


----------



## SavannahBanana13 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Heroin Diaries


----------



## DiemondDagger (Apr 11, 2009)

Odd Thomas by Dean Koontz


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2009)

My new favourite has once again, become Lolita.
I'm having a hard time choosing recently. Wyrd Sisters keeps winking at me, and the more I read it, the more references I find.


----------



## ferrarius (Apr 21, 2009)

I gotta say I don't read often enough. But it's probably the incomplete and utter guide to classical music, delightfully funny yet very informative.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)

It's between Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and the Autobiography of Malcolm X.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

"The Silmarillion".

Or one of the books from "The Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy". 

Or possibly Dune.


----------



## yes (Apr 24, 2009)

The cat in the hat.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 8, 2009)

The dictionary.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Hustler.

I read it for the articles.


----------



## Voynich (May 8, 2009)

Hmmmm well in random order

Some Prefer Nettles - Jun'ichirō Tanizaki
Embers - Sandor Marai
Shanghai Baby - Wei Hui
Grendel - John Gardner
Warlord Chronicles trilogy - Bernard Cornwell

I never know which ones to pick really. It changes so much.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 8, 2009)

_Slaughter-House Five_ by Vonnegut. *READ IT*


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

The Bartimaeous Trilogy. No doubt what so ever. Jonathon Stroud is amazing.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 9, 2009)

_Maps for Lost Lovers_ by Nadeem Aslam and _Chronicles of a Death Foretold_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez (when read in conjunction).

Oh, oh, oh and _Special Topics in Calamity Physics_ by Marisha Pessl


----------



## CosplayWizard (May 20, 2009)

The House of Night novels. They give a whole different prespective of vampyres.


----------



## kayanathera (May 24, 2009)

well lets see dune series, love during cholera time+ 100 years of loneliness, the three musquetaires, karamazov brothers, biographie de la faim(amelie nothomb).thats pretty much what I like especially
and edgar alan poe short novels too.


----------



## Hinata875 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hm...my favorite books are The Summoning and The Awakening by Kelley Armstrong (they're both really good  )


----------



## ilabpurpledan2x (Jun 6, 2009)

I love FIVE PEOPLE YOU MEET IN HEAVEN by Mitch Albom..
It's a really inspiring book about finding life after death..
Eddie, the main character, died in an accident..
As he explores the new world, he found 5 people related to him in different ways..


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

CosplayWizard said:


> The House of Night novels. They give a whole different prespective of vampyres.



ur reading that, which book are u on because im reading it too. im in betrayed

my favorite books are:
all four Twilight books
A house of night novel 1-5 books
inkheart,inkspell,and inkdeath


----------



## Jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Sputnik Sweetheart by Haruki Murakami.

Although the plot isn't as well developed as some of his other books, just the feeling it gave me when I read it was so profound it completely changed the direction of a story I was writing.


----------



## imchemist (Jun 7, 2009)

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez... well, that was the last fun book I read.


----------



## StrawberryRose (Jun 7, 2009)

The Master and Margarita~ Mikhail Bulgakov. 
Politics~ Adam Thirwell.
Kafka on the Shore~ Haruki Murakami.
Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West~ Gregory Maguire


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 16, 2009)

Oddly it appears I have never posted here.

I don't have a single favourite since it sort of changes based on what I have been reading.

That said, here are a few books that are in the top 20 or so:

Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami
Peter Pan - J.M. Barrie
The Graveyard Book - Neil Gaiman
Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
The Wheel of Time - Robert Jordan
His Dark Materials - Phillip Pullman
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 16, 2009)

Currently it?s _Antichrist?_ by Am?lie Nothomb.


----------



## CelUchiha (Jun 16, 2009)

*fav book*

"*Blindness*" by Jos? Saramago 
It really makes you think, its a very down to earth book even though it relates a fictional event and you always will identify yourself with a character =)


----------



## Noitora (Jun 19, 2009)

Wheel of time - The Great Hunt.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Mines Alice In Wonderland by Lewis Carrol my second would have to be Hamlet by William Shakespeare.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 19, 2009)

The Sailor Who Fell from Grace with the Sea by Yukio Mishima.

A very powerful book, reccomended read for anyone.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 22, 2009)

My favorite book is called Arena, it is the first Magic: The Gathering book ever, and it's great =]


----------



## kayanathera (Jun 23, 2009)

Ally said:


> Currently it?s _Antichrist?_ by Am?lie Nothomb.



I love amelie nothomb but my favorite is biographie de la faim


----------



## Ayakashi (Jun 24, 2009)

"Iona" by Marin Sorescu. It's a play so it's a very short book.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 24, 2009)

kate uchiha said:


> my favorite books are:
> all four *Twilight* books
> A house of night novel 1-5 books
> inkheart,inkspell,and inkdeath



....



 GTFO

As for my 2 favorite books.

-Memoirs of a Geisha
-The Giver

Best books I've read, so far.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> My favorite book is called Arena, it is the first Magic: The Gathering book ever, and it's great =]



This.
And Kamigawa trilogy...badass.


----------



## El Cazador (Jun 27, 2009)

my favorite books  are :
Ender's Game : it is the best book I have ever read .
the mocking program : also one of the other best >_> 
1984 : the best disutopian novel I have read 
We : the same as 1984


----------



## Setulge (Jun 29, 2009)

My favourite books are:
Stephen King - Lisey's Story ( I  that book)
J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter And The Prisoner of Azkaban
Laura Sintija Černiauskaitė - Benedikto Slenksčiai (The Thresholds of Benedict)


----------



## Tabris (Jul 2, 2009)

"We The Living" by Ayn Rand. Great read. I'd recommend it to anybody.


----------



## Avix (Jul 2, 2009)

Prisoner Of Askaban - J.K. Rowling
EDIT: Ahah Setulge! It really is a good book isn't it, differs from the rest !


----------



## Yoritomo (Jul 5, 2009)

God it is hard to choose only one, but if I had to it would be Knife of Dreams by Robert Jordan.  To be honest though I love the entire series.  I have many other books and series that I love though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine is The Coffin Dancer By Jeffery Deaver.I love mystery books.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 13, 2009)

AliceXFleurXChan said:


> Mines Alice In Wonderland by Lewis Carrol.



I'm reading it now for the first time, after a friend told me I should read it. I'm liking it this far, but I have just read about 20 pages.

My always favourite is "One hundred years of solitude" by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez. I don't know how many times I've read it, but I really love the final sentences.


*Spoiler*: _those sentences_ 



for it was foreseen that the city of mirrors would be wiped out by the wind and exiled from the memory of men at the precise moment when Aureliano Babilonia would finish deciphering the parchments, and that everything written on them was unrepeatable since time immemorial and forever more, because races condemned to one hundred years of solitude did not have a second opportunity on earth


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2009)

Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger. American Gods by Neil Gaiman is an absolute classic!


----------



## Republican (Jul 22, 2009)

Used to be Lolita by Nabokov but now the first 100 pages of Ulysses by Joyce have surpassed it.


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 22, 2009)

*The Hobbit* was a great ass book
link for more info


----------



## Republican (Jul 22, 2009)

The Hobbit is better than the rest of the LOTR series IMO because it's more whimsical and funnier to read whereas LOTR is kind of boring.


----------



## Monark (Jul 24, 2009)

Whitechapel Gods- S.M. Peters


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 24, 2009)

Many people enjoyed _The Giver_, but to blunt, it did not compare to _Gathering Blue_, the companion novel.

I originally read _Confessions of a Mask _for a literature project and fell in love hard, liking it much more than I had ever expected. Fascinating narration in an almost psychotic tone, and layers upon layers of human behavior to put under your mind's microscope.

_Child 44_ I found cool due to the overshadowing Russian government being addictively cruel.

Honorable mentions:  _The Song Reader_, Escape _to Amsterdam_, anything by Murakami, anything by Paul F. Wilson, _The Sakhalin Collection_, _Perdido Street Station_, _The Firebrand_, _Lolita_, aaaand One _Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 24, 2009)

A Separate Peace by John Knowles


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 29, 2009)

^pek One of the books required for school that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadows - John Saul


----------



## Alex. (Jul 30, 2009)

Rosamunde Pilcher- The Carousel

Truly an amazing book.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Fahrenheit 451-Ray Bradbury. The best book I've read in my lifetime.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 8, 2009)

For me it has to be either _'My sisters keeper'_, _'sold'_ by Patricia McCormack or _Escape to Amsterdam._


----------



## Horan (Aug 8, 2009)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins was really good. 
It's either that or _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone._


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

The series, _cirque du freak_ by Darren Shan.

Coincedence of the thread, just got another series by him yesterday


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a few that I've read quite recently: _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ by John Irving; wonderfully written, and engraves the character of Owen Meany into your mind with adoration despite how annoying he _should_ be. _Nineteen-eighty four_ by George Orwell; elegant, and thought provoking, its truly a master piece and worthy of the praise as his _magnum opus_. And finally, a novel that I recently started, _The Shadow of the Wind_, by Carlos Ruiz Zafón, who eloquently creates an alluring and ominous story, which consistently leaves me breathless.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 12, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> _Nineteen-eighty four_ by George Orwell; elegant, and thought provoking, its truly a master piece and worthy of the praise as his _magnum opus_.





Gibberish said:


> Fahrenheit 451-Ray Bradbury. The best book I've read in my lifetime.





Vizard Ichigo said:


> The series, _cirque du freak_ by Darren Shan.



^ All seconded.

Shamelessly, I'm a huge Jane Austen fan. I'm going to be predictable and say P+P was my favourite. To be fair, it?s the strongest out of all her novels ? Sense and Sensibility's themes were better explored in P+P, Emma was too long and lacked fluency, Northanger Abbey just didn't mesh with me, Mansfield Park, although allowing Austen to bring out her more mature feministic side, didn?t deal with issues like the abolitionist movement enough, and I didn't like Persuasion's main character. 

Emma is perhaps my second best for obvious reasons. But, I still love all of Austen's books; just some more than others. 

I also love P.G Wodehouse. He is perhaps the greatest comic writer of the 20th Century. I recommend the Jeeves&Wooster series; his best include The Code of the Woosters and Joy in the Morning. If you like dry and subtle humour and clever wit, Wodehouse is for you.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to cheat and say a series: The Inheritence Cycle by Christopher Paolini. I am so obsessively picky about what I read, though I love to, and this series is by far my favorite. 

Of them all, _Brisingr _was my favorite. This is liable to change when the fourth is released, though.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2009)

Run For Your Life By James Patterson.


----------



## Kabomacho (Sep 7, 2009)

_Eldest_ by Christopher Paolini

Or

_The Merchant of Death_ by D.J. MacHale


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lord of the Rings hands down.


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 8, 2009)

*I love reading so I have several favorite books.  In general, my favorite book would be Daddy's Little Girl By: Mary Higgins Clark. She is also my favorite author. She is a suspence novelist. Now, my favorite manga besides Sailor Moon (Will also be No: 1 to me) has to be Trinity Blood: The Rage Against the Moons and Akira.*


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

roll of thunder hear my cry, and the vampire lestat


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Sep 12, 2009)

_Midnight Never Come_ by Marie Brennan.


----------



## Supercalifragilisticexpia (Sep 16, 2009)

Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides
I Know This Much Is True by Wally Lamb

First one's about a girl who grows up and finds out she's androgynous.
Second one's about twin brothers, where one's sane and the other's schizophrenic. I love how it's written in a non-linear narrative.
I like eccentric story-lines :]
Both are lengthy reads, but at the same time very engrossing.

o and The Merchant Of Venice by William Shakespeare 
Perfume by Patrick Suskind


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 18, 2009)

-Go Ask Alice ~ Anonymous
-Kung Fu High School ~ Ryan Gattis
-Flowers for Algernon ~ Daniel Keyes


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 27, 2009)

Life of Pi, by Yann Martel.

"Life of Pi is a fantasy adventure novel written by Canadian author Yann Martel. In the story, the protagonist Piscine "Pi" Molitor Patel, an Indian boy from Pondicherry, explores issues of spirituality and practicality from an early age. He survives 227 days after a shipwreck, while stranded on a boat in the Pacific Ocean."

It's amazing


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 15, 2009)

I love mangas and autobiographies, but my favourite book ever is "The Outsiders" by S.E. Hinton.


----------



## Tomine (Oct 17, 2009)

*Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman* - Good Omens

I have to say that this book is one of my all time favorites. The witty humor is very entertaining (I think I laughed my whole way through the book the first time I read it) and the character's are very nicely portrayed. They are there to entertain and they do their job. It's written in such a way that will make you not want to put the book down for the night, but to continue reading until you know what comes next. The characters chaotic imaginary solutions to their problems are hilarious and so are their reasonings.  

Here's the plot summary from wikipedia (because my own feeble attempt at writing a summary will not do the book justice) - 

It is the coming of the End Times: The Apocalypse is near, and Final Judgment will soon descend upon the human race. This comes as a bit of bad news to the angel Aziraphale (who was the angel of the Garden of Eden) and the demon Crowley (who, when he was originally named Crawley, was the serpent who tempted Eve to eat the apple), respectively the representatives of God and Satan on Earth, as they've actually gotten quite used to living their cozy, comfortable lives and, in a perverse way, actually have taken a liking to humanity. As such, since they're both good friends (despite supposedly being polar opposites, representing Good and Evil as they do), they decide to work together and keep an eye on the Antichrist, destined to be the son of a prominent American diplomat stationed in Britain, and this ensure he grows up in a way that means he can never decide simple between Good and Evil and, therefore, postpone the end of the world.
​


----------



## Altron (Oct 17, 2009)

Mein Kampf


----------



## Okami (Oct 17, 2009)

heh  Tolkien. "The Hobbit"


----------



## NingyoHime (Oct 22, 2009)

Go ask Alice//Anonymous
Thirteen Reasons Why//Jay Asher
Memiors of a Geisha//Arthur Golden


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 22, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha
The Series of Unfortunate Events
The Ruins
I am Legend


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

God Emperor of Dune


----------

